# What do you think of fellow forumgoers? (Again!)



## Mai

Okay! So the old thread was pretty thoroughly dead, and I figured it deserved a restart. It's been restarted instead of bumped before, so.

(I sort of stopped hanging around general discussion so the list is a lot smaller than I thought it would be oops! "What Mai thinks of fellow ASBers and old friends in role-playing, etc., also some new people from #mafia")

---

*Bluzzy:* You're adorable! And a really great friend. Describing what I think of you would be awkward, but you know that I like you, right? We already hang out a lot.
*Crazy Linoone:* Seems to have disappeared! I never talked with Linoone as much as bluzzy or res, but they were nice to have in the group before.
*Eifie:* You're a really good mafia player, and you seem to be fun to be around. I should probably have more to say, considering that I've taken to hanging out in #mafia, but...
*Glace:* You were always cool! We don't talk as much as we used to. I always want to VM you about something, but don't because I'm afraid of looking silly and you've already said things that I don't /want/ to ignore but. You were always easy to talk to, though; I'm pretty sure I'm being irrational.
*Hiikaru:* Hi!!! I felt that I kind of needed you on my list but didn't know how. Um. You're a very energetic person! And whenever I speak to you for a long period of time I kind of want to add extra exclamation points and. Yeah. You also type really long things, which /is/ intimidating because responding briefly would sound dismissive! (I'm still working on my reply to that other PM! I'm not ignoring you.)
*Kratos:* Kratos is _terrifying._
*Kusari:* You ramble on a lot about Madoka in the other cbox, which is good because that's what it's primarily for? In any case, you never seemed that approachable and I don't think I could talk to you outside of Madoka and occasionally ASB. I don't dislike you or anything, but I don't think we'll ever be that close.
*Metalos:* I always enjoyed RPing with you and talking to you. Sometimes you're a bit overdramatic, but in a good way; no harm in hamming things up as long as people are having fun with it, right? :D You also unexist a lot of the time, though. And that's terrible.
*Mr. Fancy Pants:* Is a master of puns, and generally a pretty cool guy. Otherwise, uh, not much to say about you.
*Pathos:* You're okay? Er, I always had the impression that you hated me, but that happens with a lot of people. I don't know.
*res:* Is a generally cool itperson! Sometimes it feels like we're talking _at_ each other instead of to each other, though, which is weird? You're easy to talk to/at, though, even though you can be a bit odd sometimes. Sometimes I think about how we became friends and it's interesting because we're really different in ways! But. 
*Stormecho:* You are really, really cool in general and I wish we talked more. You really need some confidence! Get out there and... speak? Do a thing?
*The Omskivar (I don't know why I put "the" in there but whatever you get to be at the bottom of the list):* Hey! Hey, you! You seem like a pretty cool guy in general. It's nice to talk to you about ASB in general; I haven't seen you do much there, but you're full of ideas and that always inspires me to make my own. I'm looking forward to our battle!

(Also I remember how back in the old BfAplace you were scared of _everything_ it was hilarious)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

可愛的bluzzy特別可愛 ... not that there are any 不可愛的bluzzy, or, worse, 無法愛的bluzzy -- and I wanted a būlājī but eh couldn't find one, ah well.

that is all I needed to say.


----------



## Zexion

I don't talk to people that much. I mean, yes I do discussions, but when it comes to "Oh, hey, let's talk for a bit," I'll stay away. But those I do talk to are nice. So, I'll do a list like Mai has for those people I do/have talked to. Plus those I know in my 'real' life. (non-ABC order)

*Seraph*- A very nice person. You have a great taste in games, my friend.
*Mr. Brightside*- You are my best friend, off-site. You are funny and your hair is really fluffy.
*Le Sabre*- Alright, I refuse to say anything bad about you. The only thing I have to say about you, is you are an evil cousin.
*Raichie Belle*- You... are so nice. Those things we have talked about are wonderful. And, even if you didn't mean it, thanks for worrying.

I'll edit this as that list may 'grow.'


----------



## blazheirio889

... isn't this thread kinda for describing what you like/dislike about people? C'mon, it shouldn't be awkward! :P

Alright I guess I should describe the still-active people on my friends list...! And then I'll tack on some other people who I talk to a lot but somehow don't have on my friends list, or just... people that I have opinions on that I'd like to say!

Blastoise: We don't talk much but you're a cool guy! And whenever I'm really frustrated and post something particularly bad in the Coughing Cupboard, you always seem to show up to drop me a comforting VM. It actually means a lot (:

bulbasaur: You're the first and only TCoDer I've met IRL (so far!) and you didn't turn out to be a 40-year old creeper, so that's always a plus! But really, you're a cool guy (I have a feeling that I'm going to be using that phrase a lot) and pretty fun to talk to, when you're not blowing my mind with math-related things, of course. 

Crazy Linoone: First of all, where'd you go? D: I hope you're just busy and you'll come back soon! We used to have this super-long conversations about food and Asian and that was great; plotting with you for the BfA was also great! You're great! As are your food-based arenas. And now I'm hungry.

Mai: Is also really great! You're really fun to talk to, especially about ASB stuff and... well damn, I don't think I ever replied to that super-long PM that started with signature attributes, did I? I better get on that. Anyway, you're also a good friend and just generally fun to talk to :D You're probably my go-to person here if I just feel like talking about nothing in particular!

Windyragon: I think you're my oldest ASBuddy! It's unfortunate that you keep disappearing, but hey, life happens, right? We haven't actually talked that much as of late - we really should talk more - but you'll always be my ASB business partner and friend and <3 I mean BlazhyxDragon OTP, right?

(and here, Blazhy realizes that her list of good, active friends is very sadly short.)

And as for other people I talk to but are not on my friends list for some reason:

Derpy: Okay, we haven't actually talked much, but you seem like a really sweet and nice person. Just wanted to say that (:

Mr. Fancy Pants: I will always remember you as Metallica Fanboy, and your current username rings a bell of dissonance within me, but that's beside the point. As Mai said, you're a master of puns and I actually laugh out loud at some of them and then my mom gives me weird looks. You're also nice to talk to and a good listener and probably my go-to person when I'm feeling really crappy.

Pathos: We had this long conversation that was nice and pretty fun! But we haven't talked since then and I don't even know if you like me or hate me or whatever. But I do think you're interesting and I'd like to be able to talk to you more!

sreservoir: You're probably one of the most interesting people here. Kinda uh, how to word it... Mysterious? Cryptic? But in a good way! Sometimes your roundabout answers can get exasperating but more often than not, they're amusing. Not to mention your ridiculous ASB plots and plans that are @_@ to follow but /work so well/. Paranoiding in the BfA with you was fun!

... I'm bad at thinking off the top of my head. I'll add to this/post more as I think of more people!

(and I'm not adorable, guys ;~; Is that my only noteworthy trait now)


----------



## Tailsy

kicks it up a notch because I like these threads they're so cute!! and I like reading about everyone's friends fsr. livin vicariously through other people.

shoutout to my jjhf buds because I met MOST of them through this forum initially even though me and jolty are basically the only kiddos standing, lmao

shoutout to the people in #tcod whom I really especially enjoy talking to (espeon, ewan, verne, clover, uv, flora, viki, the list continues i'm sure but i'm tired!)

shoutout to everyone who doesn't smell, so on.


----------



## Jolty

Twilight Sparkle said:


> shoutout to my jjhf buds because I met MOST of them through this forum initially even though me and jolty are basically the only kiddos standing, lmao


YEAH JJHF WOOOO!!!
i made jjhf because of this forum.
back in the day.

and relevant to the topic
tarvos, vplj, tailsy and byrus are p. cool dudes. probably some more that i can't remember right now. i have no idea who most people on here are though. like all the whippersnappers.

turbo though
man i love turbo
he is my favourite.



			
				blazheirio889 said:
			
		

> bulbasaur: You're the first and only TCoDer I've met IRL (so far!) and you didn't turn out to be a 40-year old creeper, so that's always a plus!


i must be the only person in the universe who actually wants something like this to happen WHY DID ALL MY FRIENDS END UP BEING THE AGE THEY ACTUALLY SAID THEY WERE so lame


----------



## Stormecho

Really really cool? Pfffft, what is this madness? seriously though, thank you ;~;

*Mai*: Super cheerful and nice and really fun to talk to and roleplay with. I should talk to you more, definitely, but I also feel awkward at times for irrational reasons. You're really inspirational, though!
*Hiikaru*: Holy shit you are like twenty motivational speakers rolled into one, with an added dash of... awesome happiness? You always seem really nice and I confess, I adore you for your enthusiasm, especially when the NaNoWriMo thread comes around.
*Metalos*: Awesome. You make me laugh too much. The rest you probably already know and there's not much of a chance of you reading this anyways.
*Crazy Linoone*: You always seemed really cool and you took a look at my writing and also you read Pedestal and you draw well! So pretty cool in my book. You seem to have become a lurker and/or disappeared, which is saddening.
*Exo-Raikou*: Another person I've gotten to know through RP. You're quite cool, and I always feel like I can snark at your characters or your posting speed. It's nice to see you around and know you're always up for my nostalgic revivals.
*Kratos Aurion*: I always find you really intimidating and awesome at the same time. 

There's probably a ton of other people I could mention awkwardly but I know less people now that I'm a HUGE LURKER.


----------



## hopeandjoy

asdfghjkl; I love you all.

No, really. Yeah, some people can make me roll my eyes about certain (but not most!) things in Serious Business, but that meaningless compared about all the other things I like! Everyone's just so nice and funny and smart and better than me and

*slinks back to lurkerland*


----------



## Datura

Guess I'll just run through who's posted so far.

*Mai:* Don't really know you, but you've always come off as very mature and kind, so you're cool in my book.
*sreservoir:* On the off chance I understand what in the world you're talking about, I think you're great.
*Gym Leader Shizui:* Don't really know you, sorry.
*blazheirio889:* Same as Mai, though I am a bit more familiar with you.
*Twilight Sparkle:* It's impossible for me to not like you! You're a hilarious person and you helped me get an A on my International English project two semesters ago. :D We don't really have a lot in common, so I doubt we would ever be _great_ friends, but that's fine.
*Jolty:* You've always been a fabulous person and that hasn't changed. Remember _The Adventures of AK and Tailsy (and Evil Jolty)_? That's one of the best memories I have of being young on the internet. :P
*Stormecho: *Again, one of those people I don't know all that well, but I still associate you with quality posts. So that's good!
*hopeandjoy:* I like your posts, even though I always end up accidentally up clicking on the giant link in your signature. Heh.


----------



## blazheirio889

Datura said:


> Guess I'll just run through who's posted so far.
> *blazheirio889:* Same as Mai, though I am a bit more familiar with you.


I, uh... sorry, I think I've seen you around but I don't think I've actually talked to you 8D;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

(Everyone rocks and if I don't mention you then it's my horrible memory and you can slap me/tell me to talk about you.)

ALRAUNE: Quite levelheaded and coooooool too talk to and :D in general. I get the feeling that if we were closer geographically that we would be FRIENDS FOREVER or otherwise hate each other for having too much in common.

BLAZHEIRIO: _Must. Not. Call. Adorable! _You are der bestest. You can art like a goddess and my jealousy is only outstripped by my discipline in not calling you ADORABLE and not HUGGING YOU.

BYRUS: You are _so cool_ and you are a Poison-type gym leader in my head _forever_. Also, I am jealous of what I presume to be your accent.

COLOURSFALL: I like your art and I like your tastes. Your RPs are fun even though I suck at helping to keep them going! Your characters are megainteresting.

THORNE: You're not around enough for my liking but when you are it's pretty fantastic. You're a good roleplayer.

MAI: 

CRAZY LINOONE: You're a keeper. Wish I saw more of you.

KRATOS AURION: _baby come back_

sreservoir: you are quite iridescent in your multitude of uncapitalized wonders


----------



## Aisling

Awwwh! :D and hum I only really have a specific impression of a few people (maybe I should look up my post in the old thread and start there- yeah that sounds good)

These are in no particular order!!

*uv* became a mod around the same time I did, right? And I wish I could be as assertive as her ; ; She's so, like, definite in what she does and seems really confident! and is a pretty cool person, we agree on a lot of things I think!

*Squornshellous Beta* is really sweet and I wish my non-skype IMs hadn't gone kaput D: We should talk more! At least over VMs or something!

*Blastoise* is totally a cool dude and I think we would be fransforever if we lived closer. We have a lot in common so we have a lot to talk about :>

Same goes for *PK* (even though he doesn't post much anymore). I've known him since the invisionfree forums and we've never stopped talking, like, ever. He is a totes cool dude who I can talk to about pretty much anything and it's really nice!

*Furiianda* is another person I've known since the IF forums who doesn't post much anymore, and even though we don't actually do much anymore I love talking with her and we have a lot of good memories :)
*
Music Dragon*, another oldtime member I have respect for. I love his witty quips and all of that. We used to talk a little but haven't in a long long time for some reason

*Viki* and *Twilight Sparkle* I kind of lump together in my head for some reason, they're like the forum's dynamic duo in my head and I've always thought they're pretty cool!

*Chalumeau* will always be one of my best friends that I can talk to about anything, and we do need to talk more :<

*Hiikaru* is always really positive and careful and thoughtful in her wordings and I think that's really great! Though I haven't talked to you much at all, I'd like to sometime

*Raichie Belle *is sweet and we give eachother comforts and hugs as of late. Which I really appreciate!

I feel like I need to branch out a little more and talk to people outside my... generation? of forum. Is that the word? Like, most of the people I talk to were from the IF forums, and not so much the new school members. But they don't really talk to me much either, I don't guess, until now. I talk to a lot more people than I used to, but I'm still pretty bad at initiating conversations... And I probably missed somebody! Please don't be offended if I did ;;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Oh yes, MUSIC DRAGON. He's like some distant celebrity in that I only really consume comedic banter secondhand from him, but in any case he rocks.

Also Kets-I mean HOPEANDJOY! Quiet to the point of it making me sad, but I like you!

STORMECHO! Love you, love your avatar, wish you were around more so that we can nerd out about _Clouded Sky_, etc. (That was you, right? I hope so or else this will be an awkward post, gulp.)

MR FANCY PANTS AKA METALLICA FANBOY! You're great and I am really grateful that you run those contests (even though they tend to die and then resurrect and then die...)! Good referee, too.

TWILIGHT SPARKLE/TAILSY! Your ~ironic~ love of Glee is cool and your signature makes me :D. Also you are slightly menacing, like a baby skunk that knows jujitsu.

On the subject of _u_LTRAVIOLET: I still hold that you are a fairy.

RYUBANE: I enjoy your presence despite my burning jealousy about your apparent and recent run of gay-luck, from what I have pieced together from your fwee posts. >:NB

*ALSO*

 I just skimmed through a gay debate on a sizable pokémon forum and,  because of how used to TCoD I am it just kind of made me appalled to see  how chaotic and just _dumb _it was over there. SOOOOOOOO can I just say that I love the population here as a whole? I've never really been part of any other online communities and it's _really simple _for me to forget what I'm about to say, but the atmosphere here is great to be in. Everyone is so tolerant and the debates are so structured and... it's like a little pokémon-based utopia/sanctuary for all kinds of people and I just love all of you guys for it.


----------



## ultraviolet

Alraune said:


> *uv* became a mod around the same time I did, right? And I wish I could be as assertive as her ; ; She's so, like, definite in what she does and seems really confident! and is a pretty cool person, we agree on a lot of things I think!


yes it was like me and you and then Cirrus came after! also that is very nice of you aaah <3 but don't mistake assertiveness for me being cranky because that's also a thing

you're pretty great also and you make some really accomplished artwork! also you shouldn't be so afraid, basically everytime you make an assertive post I go 'hm yes nod nod agreement' so.



			
				Blastoise Fortooate said:
			
		

> On the subject of _u_LTRAVIOLET: I still hold that you are a fairy.


I'm still okay with this!


uuummmm let's see

I have a lot of respect for *Viki* because e does eir best to be informed about stuff e cares about and e doesn't really seem to take crap from anyone and it is good! I mean we don't really have anything in common off the top of my head but we can still talk and when we do it's neat.

I am also fond of *Cirrus* for the same reasons but I also like Cirrus because we seem to have the same appreciation of things that are cute! And I just like reading eir posts because... idk you phrase things very well whereas when I'm on the internet it's like 'words go here blaaah'. You have this great balance of being able to speak eloquently while still being pretty clear as to what you're talking about and it is good!

*Music Dragon* is a butt

*Espeon* is a great big dork and I wish I was usually semi-conscious when we get to talk but I'm often not so I end up being kind of boring to talk to and/or rude and I'm sorry for that. uni is finished for a while though so maybe I will be able to get in #tcod more often and catch you there.

*Tailsy* reading your tumblr is frequently the highlight of my dashboard even though I have blocked most glee tags using tumblr savior (sorry). you're really funny (duh) but we also seem to share tastes in lots of things (bunnies) so that is neato!!

*Hiikaru* is like the shining beacon of hope in tcodf and it is really refreshing to have someone so positive around. You're also really easy to talk to in #tcod and I wish I saw you there more often!! :D

*Zhorken* has this really lovely duality of being super-approachable but also being really knowledgeable about a lot of stuff. and you have a neat sense of humour and your art is pretty neat also (I like that you actually do some life-drawing, it's a really important skill and people shy away from it a lot). 

*Chalumeau* is pretty fabulous! I am sorry I am not really around very much when you are. :c 

we don't talk much now but when I do talk to *Pathos* it's usually a pretty good discussion, also keep in mind that you can talk to me when things turn to shit if you need to (this also kind of goes for everyone).


----------



## Tarvos

I like everyone, except the people I don't like, particularly a nice shout out for the ones I've met or talked to a lot in the past. I don't really feel like singling anybody out.


----------



## Dannichu

I love everyone. Okay, that's not true, but I love so many people it's awkward, because if I write out a nice, detailed reasoning for everyone I like I'll be here all day and if I say 'if you think I like you at all I almost certianly do', it sounds insincere and rubbish.

Some people who are super-super cool and I really like in no order: Dinru, Butterfree, Flazeah, opal, Kai, Zora,  Poly, Ruby, Flora, Grimdour, Kinova, Spoon, CrazyLinoone, PK, Espeon, Alraune, Tarvos, Datura, OrngSumb, Cirrus, Pathos, Shadow Serenity, Viki, Keltena, Jason, Kratos, Blastoise, Flareth, VLPJ, uv, EbilSnorlax, Phantom and Mhals (_and loads of people I just embarassingly forgot_ and lots of people I like very much but haven't spoken to much).


----------



## shy ♡

I guess I have to post since people think I hate them :[ I don't?? Although it is amusing that you do think I hate you?? Haha. 

I don't really want to/have energy to post my opinions on people though so. u_u

uv <3


----------



## Phantom

I gotta say, you peeps here at TCoD are swell. 

I can't separate people. But there are some of you I've known/been talking to since I was in middle school, shout out to us oldbies.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I've been here a long time now, but I'm not particularly active in the social side of the forum. Still, I do have some names that I'd like to mention, and I'll do it in a similar style to Danni, but I'll break it down into groupings by reasons.

PEOPLE WHO ARE ALL-AROUND AWESOME AND PROBABLY THOSE CLOSEST TO ME AT TCOD:
Squarewalker
Vehement Mustelid
Zero Moment
Grimdour

PEOPLE WHO I FIRST ASSOCIATED WITH THROUGH ASB/BATTLE FOR ASBER AND I NOW  THINK ARE PRETTY COOL:
blazheirio889
sreservoir
Crazy Linoone
Mai
The Omskivar
Metallica Fanboy
bulbasaur

PEOPLE WHO I DON'T KNOW PARTICULARLY WELL, BUT FOR WHOM I HAVE MUCH RESPECT:
Cirrus
ultraviolet
opaltiger
Negrek
Hiikaru
Viki
Teh Ebil Snorlax
Chalumeau

OTHER PEOPLE WHO I THINK ARE GENERALLY COOL:
Zhorken
Dannichu
PK
H-land
Phantom
Tailsy
Music Dragon
Blastoise Fortooate
Polymetric
Alraune
DarkAura
Star69
hopeandjoy
Furiianda
Flareth
Zora


----------



## Espeon

Suddenly I like ultraviolet, Tailsy and Dannichu a lot more than everyone else. :D <3


----------



## surskitty

Twilight Sparkle said:


> shoutout to the people in #tcod whom I really especially enjoy talking to (espeon, ewan, verne, clover, uv, flora, viki, the list continues i'm sure but i'm tired!)


hi tailsy!!  


Alraune said:


> *Viki* and *Twilight Sparkle* I kind of lump together in my head for some reason, they're like the forum's dynamic duo in my head and I've always thought they're pretty cool!


i wonder if the perennial confusion as to which of us is which has something to do with swapping usernames





ultraviolet said:


> I have a lot of respect for *Viki* because e does eir best to be informed about stuff e cares about and e doesn't really seem to take crap from anyone and it is good! I mean we don't really have anything in common off the top of my head but we can still talk and when we do it's neat.


 you are my favourite australian, disregarding all the other aussies who are my favourites, but even so you are my actual favourite

i like your art!  and hope someday we will be in the same general area, because yes.  you are intelligent and cool and IN THE FUTURE





Dannichu said:


> I love everyone. Okay, that's not true, but I love so many people it's awkward, because if I write out a nice, detailed reasoning for everyone I like I'll be here all day and if I say 'if you think I like you at all I almost certianly do', it sounds insincere and rubbish.
> 
> Some people who are super-super cool and I really like in no order: Dinru, Butterfree, Flazeah, opal, Kai, Zora,  Poly, Ruby, Flora, Grimdour, Kinova, Spoon, CrazyLinoone, PK, Espeon, Alraune, Tarvos, Datura, OrngSumb, Cirrus, Pathos, Shadow Serenity, Viki, Keltena, Jason, Kratos, Blastoise, Flareth, VLPJ, uv, EbilSnorlax, Phantom and Mhals (_and loads of people I just embarassingly forgot_ and lots of people I like very much but haven't spoken to much).


thank you so much for hosting me  you are awesome, and your friends were also pretty cool, and it's really unfortunate that we live NOWHERE NEAR EACH OTHER which means I can't really make a habit of visiting, so I guess sometime you're in the US presumably with mhals the two of you will just have to make a trip to the DC area and claim my couch and guest room

though that may involve quite a lot of touristing around DC.  ... eh, DC is a cheap city to tourist around >D





Espeon said:


> Suddenly I like ultraviolet, Tailsy and Dannichu a lot more than everyone else. :D <3


SO CRUEL :'(


if i pretty much ever have a conversation with you, then note you have a standing invitation to crash on my couch!  ahaha.  >D  i want to meet ALL THE INTERNET NERDS


----------



## Stormecho

Blastoise!

Yes, I was the one geeking about Clouded Sky, which I need to catch up on now. Or actually re-read. I really should try to be around more, given I do lurk here every day and can't help but love on the incredible atmosphere here. I just... post less. Unless I'm in a RP, I suppose.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Mai said:


> res: Is a generally cool itperson! Sometimes it feels like we're talking at each other instead of to each other, though, which is weird? You're easy to talk to/at, though, even though you can be a bit odd sometimes. Sometimes I think about how we became friends and it's interesting because we're really different in ways! But.


I take offence at itperson! prefer itunperson! or unitperson. or something. am a bit unsure there, actually.

what do you mean how we became friends



blazheirio889 said:


> sreservoir: You're probably one of the most interesting people here. Kinda uh, how to word it... Mysterious? Cryptic? But in a good way! Sometimes your roundabout answers can get exasperating but more often than not, they're amusing. Not to mention your ridiculous ASB plots and plans that are @_@ to follow but /work so well/. Paranoiding in the BfA with you was fun!


interesting is an interesting way to put it. am not mysterious at all, everything about me is crystal-clear! as in transparent, not as in is solid with a crystal structure. uh maybe not that clear.

I don't give roundabout answers that often, do I? they're usually straightforward! someone might have asked a roundabout question, though.



			
				特別可愛的bluzzyroo;593663 said:
			
		

> (and I'm not adorable, guys ;~; Is that my only noteworthy trait now)


you are, and no



Datura said:


> *sreservoir:* On the off chance I understand what in the world you're talking about, I think you're great.


why does it have to be an off chance



Blastoise Fortooate said:


> sreservoir: you are quite iridescent in your multitude of uncapitalized wonders


I do not think it means what it think it means.

(the antecedent? all of it)

--

uh mai I talk at you a lot. bluzzy is adorable.

uh tailsy amuses, jolty ... did you suddenly reexist or something? furret, likewise.

blastoise428 amuses, I guess.

alraune when I see you my brain goes staek; oh also mtg is a thing.

uv, I have the impression that you exist but oh uh australia. oh and that whether everything actually does trying to kill you varies with location or something like that.

tarvos you were watershed at some point, right? you dh a lot, that is all I can think of.

danni I never notice you existing but hey.

poo you are a terrible. a terrible, terrible unperson! and shush with the bulbuls. and the tachat. and the pitma. and the rest of the words, probably.

espeon I feel like at one point I knew you but now I don't.

daikonpan are large konpan a thing


----------



## Jolty

Datura said:


> *Jolty:* You've always been a fabulous person and that hasn't changed. Remember _The Adventures of AK and Tailsy (and Evil Jolty)_? That's one of the best memories I have of being young on the internet. :P


i like to think i'm less stupid now though B(
and omg i remember that.... good lord lmao
(adding furret to list of cool people)



sreservoir said:


> jolty ... did you suddenly reexist or something?


i have been here almost every day for the past nine years. even when i was banned for one year and posted under a different username. almost every day.

i don't understand why.


----------



## Datura

II.

*Blastoise Fortooate*: Don't really know, sorry.
*Alraune*: I've always liked you, even though we're not, like, super friendly or anything.
*ultraviolet*: You're pretty great!
*Tarvos*: Probably one of my favorite members, even though I wasn't a huge fan of yours back in the Bulbasaur/Altmer days. You've always been incredibly friendly and helpful to me and I seriously appreciate it. Plus your taste in music approaches mine more and more every day, it seems. :D
*Dannichu*: You're one of those members who I permanently associate with the forums. It definitely wouldn't be the same if you decided to take some kind of extended hiatus, or something. Probably the nicest member here! Plus I'm pretty sure you introduced most of the forum to feminism and social justice and all of that good stuff.
*Pathos*: You've always come off as really snarky to me, but I've seen other posts and your heart's definitely in the right place. So I'm not sure.
*Phantom*: Even though we disagree about a lot of things, I think you're a great person and I appreciate you being here. :D
*Lyra Heartstrings*: Don't know you well enough, sorry.
*Espeon*: See Alarune.
*Viki*: On and off! Mostly off. I guess I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah I was Watershed back in the day. I've gone through a fair few internet incarnations.

I like Butterfree who was a cool person when I met her in Iceland. I haven't talked to opaltiger personally in a long time but I met him ages ago too.

I also like UV whom I talked to a lot (but sadly not so much anymore) and Tailsy for whom the same thing goes.

Then there's ..., and Rainbow Dashie (whom I know from elsewhere), and Zuu, and some other people.

Oh and Datura. Sorry Datura :(


----------



## shy ♡

sreservoir said:


> poo you are a terrible. a terrible, terrible unperson! and shush with the bulbuls. and the tachat. and the pitma. and the rest of the words, probably.


Most accurate description of me ever.



> Pathos: You've always come off as really snarky to me, but I've seen other posts and your heart's definitely in the right place. So I'm not sure.


Well I am snarky?? I guess? 

I guess I'll give a brief opinion on those who posted in the thread already? That I know.

*Mai:* Hm, you're cool I guess, a bit strange. Your exact character seems to be unspecific. Perhaps I haven't spoken to you enough to get a good picture of you. 
*res:* Also strange, but mostly because that is who you are.
*bluzzy:* How could you think I hate you?? I drew you two gifts!! And I made you a nickname! Geez. :[ <3
*Tailsy:* You always seem super cheerful and I love your attitude about things, the way you're into fandom and fashion and people and everything and just the way you talk is interesting.
*Jolty:* I feel like you go out of your way to seem 'cool' or 'edgy' and it just makes you seem like an asshole. 
*Datura:* Uhmmm I don't know you that well but you seem ok??? I only knew you as Furret and I really didn't like you then. 9_9
*Blastoise Fortooate:* You are _strange_ but I like you. 
*Alraunne:* I love your art and I really like you. :D
*uv:* Same as Alraunne!!
*Tarvos:* Uhm I feel like you try to be a good guy but you don't take direction that well. Sometimes I think you're pretty cool, but a lot of times I disagree with you pretty hard and find it difficult when you don't listen.
*Dannichu:* u_u you are queen of awesome.
*Phantom:* I think you're pretty cool, but sometimes misunderstand people?? Especially in debates where you take things personally!
*Espeon:* Again I don't know you _that_ well but I think you're cool from what I know!
*Viki:* I really like you! I think you try hard to be a good person, which is always good right and I appreciate that!


----------



## Tailsy

squeaks and hides face you GUUUUYS ;___;

(my love of glee is only partly ironic btw)


----------



## Jolty

Pathos said:


> *Jolty:* I feel like you go out of your way to seem 'cool' or 'edgy' and it just makes you seem like an asshole.


i don't even try, i am actually like this
a lot of people here, you included, are just REALLY easy to wind up though which is pretty funny


----------



## surskitty

sreservoir said:


> daikonpan are large konpan a thing


There are reasons my tumblr url is 'world's largest loaf of venonats' yes.  I will be the venonat that destroys Nagoya!  (Destroying Tokyo's an overpopulated niche.)





Datura said:


> *Viki*: On and off! Mostly off. I guess I'll leave it at that.


Made me giggle.





Pathos said:


> *Viki:* I really like you! I think you try hard to be a good person, which is always good right and I appreciate that!


Ahhh, thanks.  I feel fairly similarly re: you and also your art is cool, did you know?





Twilight Sparkle said:


> squeaks and hides face you GUUUUYS ;___;
> 
> (my love of glee is only partly ironic btw)


clearly the way to tell us apart is to work out if we tl;dr about Glee or GenSui


----------



## Espeon

Viki said:


> clearly the way to tell us apart is to work out if we tl;dr about Glee or GenSui


What happens when you're talking about GenGlee though? :(


----------



## shy ♡

Jolty said:


> i don't even try, i am actually like this
> a lot of people here, you included, are just REALLY easy to wind up though which is pretty funny


Yeah, it's so funny hurting other people! Being a bully is the best :)



Viki said:


> Ahhh, thanks.  I feel fairly similarly re: you and also your art is cool, did you know?


Aww thanks :D usually I don't know!! But I try.


----------



## Adriane

All of the mods are great! Alraune, uv, and Espeon get special friend awards.

*Hiikaru *is especially great. 

Also special places in my heart for Dannichu, Pathos, and Zhorken.

I... guess that's it for now.


----------



## shy ♡

Chalumeau said:


> All of the mods are great! uv and Espeon get special friend awards.
> 
> *Hiikaru *is especially great.
> 
> Also special places in my heart for Dannichu, Pathos, and Zhorken.


:D <3!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Jolty said:


> i have been here almost every day for the past nine years. even when i was banned for one year and posted under a different username. almost every day.
> 
> i don't understand why.


I don't think I noticed you existing for a long time before you suddenly became noticeable again.



Tarvos said:


> Yeah I was Watershed back in the day. I've gone through a fair few internet incarnations.


... also altmer, was it? something like that.



Pathos said:


> Most accurate description of me ever.


well yes those are the only relevant things to say about you. everything else is supplementary and non-critical.



Pathos said:


> *res:* Also strange, but mostly because that is who you are.


res has the strange nature, seemingly



Pathos said:


> *bluzzy:* How could you think I hate you?? I drew you two gifts!! And I made you a nickname! Geez. :[ <3


bluzzy is adorable agree/agree?



Espeon said:


> What happens when you're talking about GenGlee though? :(


then you assume it's a superposition of the two until you observe it!

or something

--

vixie you know how sometimes I suddenly notice you exist? it's because at other times you suddenly don't exist and that confuses.


----------



## Tailsy

Espeon said:


> What happens when you're talking about GenGlee though? :(


i think me and viki both talking about our tl;dr obsesions in tandem would blow up the internet tbh


----------



## shy ♡

sreservoir said:


> well yes those are the only relevant things to say about you. everything else is supplementary and non-critical.
> 
> res has the strange nature, seemingly
> 
> bluzzy is adorable agree/agree?


Yes those are only relevant things, yes res is strange nature, and bluzzy is adorable-seeming.


----------



## Tarvos

> ... also altmer, was it? something like that.


Years ago. Yup.


----------



## blazheirio889

sreservoir said:


> interesting is an interesting way to put it. am not mysterious at all, everything about me is crystal-clear! as in transparent, not as in is solid with a crystal structure. uh maybe not that clear.
> 
> I don't give roundabout answers that often, do I? they're usually straightforward! someone might have asked a roundabout question, though.


Mysterious as in I can't gauge your personality as much. You're just... oh, like Mai puts it, kinda emotionless! Ish! idek

Fine, not really roundabout answers, but more like unhelpful, too-straightforward answers. :P



Pathos said:


> *bluzzy:* How could you think I hate you?? I drew you two gifts!! And I made you a nickname! Geez. :[ <3


I uh I dunno 8D; We just haven't talked since so I wasn't really sure of your opinion of me, but now I feel better :D
(and that reminds me I still have to draw you that uguuDarkrai, don't I? Or uguuGengar, I think it was)


----------



## Mai

I forgot people! Very predictable. In any case, I might as well go over the people that have posted (and others!) because yeah.

... This post is probably going to turn out ridiculous, so I might as well just hide it. 



Spoiler: Huge



*Alruane:* I've seen you around, but haven't really formed much of an opinion on you. A quick glance shows that you seem pretty nice. I remember you having an extra N in your name, which isn't that relevant to what I actually think of you, but sometimes I remember it and wonder why it changed. 
*Blastoise:* <333 We really should talk more!
*Bluzzy:* Well, I listed you first! I wasn't quite OKAY MAI LET'S TALK ABOUT OUR FEELINGS NOW but uh right. You're a nice person and I feel like I can talk to you about almost anything, too!
*Byrus:* You seem like a really awesome guy! I don't always see you around, though, so I don't really know you that well. Either I'm missing around half of what you post, or you're much more of a lurker than I thought you were. Also poison types are the best. High five? :D
*Chalumeau:* We've played some #mafia together which totally qualifies for me knowing you as a person, right? Sometimes it seems like you're used to weird rules, but then I realize that everyone is saying the same thing and apparently _I_ GM weirdly. Oops. Your namechange confuses me, because even though sometimes I see how you used to be Vixie you seem like you've changed a lot! In a good way, I suppose; still, I see Viki and I want to think Vixie because of the V but.
*Dannichu:* All I know of you is that you are full of rainbows, like Horrible Histories, and draw. This is not inaccurate at all.
*Datura:* I don't really know you either. Apparently you're Furret, if I'm reading things correctly? If so, I never really saw the need for a whole new account (I could just change my name), but it's not a thing I dislike you for or anything. Some people could want _entirely_ start over, after all.
*Derpy:* I agree with bluzzy! I only really knew you via the BfA, but you tried there and that really meant a lot! We had a lot of work to do there and even if you didn't post a lot, having at least a few people who showed that they were actually reading the reffings and paying a small amount of attention made me feel better about putting effort into it.
*Espeon:* I feel the same about you as I do with Alruane. Sorry you don't get a super-special ramble about how I don't know you!
*Gym Leader Shizui:* You seem like a nice guy? I think you used to use italics a lot at the end of a post (like in this whispering way I will maybe possibly cite sources later), which was a bit confusing but you don't seem to do that now.
*hopeandjoy:* Nonono, you're a good person too. :( Sometimes I have things to say to you, but not really because we've never spoken? You were one of the people who slowly got me to listen to Vocaloid, though. That's cool.
*Lyra Heartstrings:* I pretty much agree with you! I never really knew you until I got really into ASB, but you're cool.
*Jolty:* You can be a jerk, and the no caps thing just sort of... accentuates it. Sometimes you seem like you could be a fun person to be around, but laughing at people when they post in the Grr Thread?
*Pathos:* Unspecific? We did sort of talk for a while and then never again, but...? No real comment on the strange thing; I suppose I can be confusing.
*Phantom:* Seems like a person I might like IRL? I never have much to say to you on here, though.
*res:* are you saying we're not friends
</3
*Tarvos:* Is just this guy that I have no real opinion on. I've seen you in Serious Business a few times; I don't remember your stance on everything, but I don't disagree with everything you say so? Meh.
*Twilight Sparkle:* Okay, so I said I was going to say things to the people who posted! I haven't actually /talked/ to you that much, but your posts are amusing sometimes and you seem like a decent person. I looked at your tumblr once and it was also cool despite the fact that I've never watched Glee.
*ultraviolet:* Is a really effective mod! She seems a lot like a mod, but without the being scary part. I could imagine talking to her sometime! She's nice.
*Viki:* You always seem like you're out doing things or something; it's not just your avatar, I swear! I agree with Pathos: you always seem like you try to be be really accepting! Also see Chalumeau's thing, you also confuse me.
*Windyragon:* Did I really forget about you D: I remember when we used to have super-long VM conversations that we would just ignore so we could talk about something else in a lengthy way. Come back when school's over, okay?
*Zero Moment:* You're a generally cool guy, actually! We share a few interests, too, and if we spoke more I could imagine us being good friends. Sometimes you mention the most amazing things offhandedly and I wonder how I haven't found them. You still really need to watch Madoka, though >[


----------



## Aisling

*Tarvos*, you were Altmer? Wow, you used to be an asshole or something! I never would have known! You seem like a pretty cool guy. Usually agree with things you have to say.

*Dannichu* is someone I've never talked to much, probably because she's really cool and adorable and I'm always kind of afraid to approach people idk :[

*res*, does your brain just rear up and go "staek!", or does it turn into staek inside your head? You're usually pretty cryptic and chill, you seem pretty alright in general

*Datura*furretwhoever OH MAN those days when TCoD had so much drama were the days. Never really talked to you because while you were active in those days I was just a little newbie and you were like, a celebrity or something (maybe that's the word I'm looking for to describe people who've been around longer than I have but I've never really talked to?). Also you and Chalumeau used to not get along for some reason? but I'm assuming that's blown over. Either way you seem a lot better these days?

*Mai*, I feel the same way about you as you feel about me I guess!

The extra N was what I went by when I played Final Fantasy XI, where I was originally going for Alraune but I guess it wouldn't let me because there were already monsters called Alraune (which I found out later), but I used that name everywhere and spelled it with two N's in case someone from FFXI would recognize me because of it. Of course nobody ever did and eventually I just started spelling it right.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

blazheirio889 said:


> Mysterious as in I can't gauge your personality as much. You're just... oh, like Mai puts it, kinda emotionless! Ish! idek
> 
> Fine, not really roundabout answers, but more like unhelpful, too-straightforward answers. :P
> 
> 
> 
> I uh I dunno 8D; We just haven't talked since so I wasn't really sure of your opinion of me, but now I feel better :D
> (and that reminds me I still have to draw you that uguuDarkrai, don't I? Or uguuGengar, I think it was)


of course you can't gauge a res' personality, res have no personality. they are like stepford smilers. except not smiling. or pretending to be nice.

... I was quite sure I'd quashed that conception of res when I cried at timeline of the far future, but. apparently not.

haven't you drawn multple uguurai at this point? pretty sure it's the uguugar.



Mai said:


> *Chalumeau:* We've played some #mafia together which totally qualifies for me knowing you as a person, right? Sometimes it seems like you're used to weird rules, but then I realize that everyone is saying the same thing and apparently _I_ GM weirdly. Oops. Your namechange confuses me, because even though sometimes I see how you used to be Vixie you seem like you've changed a lot! In a good way, I suppose; still, I see Viki and I want to think Vixie because of the V but.


I still think vixie and it's been forever since vixie has been vixie but names are pretty sticky in my mind.



Mai said:


> *res:* are you saying we're not friends
> </3


of course <3



Alraune said:


> *res*, does your brain just rear up and go "staek!", or does it turn into staek inside your head? You're usually pretty cryptic and chill, you seem pretty alright in general


yes.


----------



## Kinova

YOU'RE ALL SUPER

No but really. Half the time I'm criminally lurker-ish and I go for extended periods without checking in here because I am fairly useless at maintaining use of a lot of sites at once, but when I am here - hoo boy! As a community you guys are one of the most thoughtful and smart and generally lovely internet gangs* I've come across.

I haven't talked to that many people here (at least not for a while!) but if I have spoken to you it's probably because I think you're pretty great. There are also lots of people who I _haven't_ spoken to (eternally shy) who I think are pretty great and really that applies to most of the forum so if you're reading this I dare say I like you...!


*This place should have a gang sign.


----------



## Autumn

(almost) nobody remembers me :D
(i am a background voice)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

OH RIGHT POLY

YOU ROCK

AND KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT MUSIC

AND I LURVE YOU


----------



## Adriane

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> (almost) nobody remembers me :D
> (i am a background voice)


I like you!


----------



## Zexion

Awww, they beat me. But yes, Poly, I 'lurve' you!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Hurr, I am so antisocial, even on the internet.

But still, shoutout out to the people I still think are amazing, especially Lyra Heartstrings, Arylett (How I miss Arylett), Tarvos (mostly because of his kickass musical taste), Coloursfall, and RespectTheBlade.


----------



## Green

blastoise is a really cool guy. he always takes things in stride, but still manages to find time for other people and be well-rounded. that's hard to find these days and i really respect him.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Green said:


> blastoise is a really cool guy. he always takes things in stride, but still manages to find time for other people and be well-rounded. that's hard to find these days and i really respect him.


Do you think that this could count as a letter of recommendation? :D

Green kinda disamappeared on us and that is a sad. BUT I STILL LIKE HIM


----------



## Autumn

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> OH RIGHT POLY
> 
> YOU ROCK
> 
> AND KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT MUSIC
> 
> AND I LURVE YOU


what because my name is polymetric sesquialtera xD



Chalumeau said:


> I like you!


for whatever reason I got the impression that you didn't some time ago. I am pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Tarvos

> 'Tarvos: Uhm I feel like you try to be a good guy but you don't take direction that well. Sometimes I think you're pretty cool, but a lot of times I disagree with you pretty hard and find it difficult when you don't listen.


Hahaha, yeah, I know, I get this criticism quite a lot because I'm fairly inflexible opinion-wise. I don't know whether that's a fault (as it was more fluid when I was younger) but nowadays I kind of seem to be settling in some sort of moral groove which suits me as a person and which suits my development (people change), but it's always been the case that I'm not someone who banks on a lot of _outside development_ to progress his opinions. Also, perhaps you should consider that sometimes I don't want to listen to you because I plain disagree, and a regurgitation of ideas is something that really makes me throw up. I got the point the first/second time, the fiftieth makes it sound like it's a broken record.

I recognise that this is something I do but hey. 

Oh Jolty, it's quite funny you're here. I do remember you from way back but you disappeared and I saw a post and was like JOLTY'S BACK - WHERE DID THAT COME FROM???


----------



## shy ♡

Tarvos said:


> Hahaha, yeah, I know, I get this criticism quite a lot because I'm fairly inflexible opinion-wise. I don't know whether that's a fault (as it was more fluid when I was younger) but nowadays I kind of seem to be settling in some sort of moral groove which suits me as a person and which suits my development (people change), but it's always been the case that I'm not someone who banks on a lot of _outside development_ to progress his opinions. Also, perhaps you should consider that sometimes I don't want to listen to you because I plain disagree, and a regurgitation of ideas is something that really makes me throw up. I got the point the first/second time, the fiftieth makes it sound like it's a broken record.
> 
> I recognise that this is something I do but hey.


... Yeah, but when a minority disagrees with you about something in which they have more say than you, you really should listen.


----------



## Tarvos

Not necessarily, if I think I'm right ;)

Also, me reading what you write doesn't mean I have to change my stance to match yours. That's equally arrogant.


----------



## shy ♡

The fact that you think this comes down to _arrogance_ is utterly baffling. In the end, you're a white cis hetero dude (etc. etc. etc.) who thinks he gets to tell people who are oppressed what is right and wrong in regards to their oppression, and regardless of the times where you can be decent, I grow really tired of the increasing times where you are not.


----------



## Adriane

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> for whatever reason I got the impression that you didn't some time ago. I am pleasantly surprised!


But you're a music dork. That doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Jolty

Pathos said:


> Yeah, it's so funny hurting other people! Being a bully is the best :)


gimme yer lunch money, nerd
bullying =/= being a wind up merchant (which as i said before, i usually don't even try to do)



Mai said:


> *Jolty:* You can be a jerk, and the no caps thing just sort of... accentuates it. Sometimes you seem like you could be a fun person to be around, but laughing at people when they post in the Grr Thread?


how does not typing with caps make me seem like more of a jerk i don't understand



Pathos said:


> The fact that you think this comes down to _arrogance_ is utterly baffling. In the end, you're a white cis hetero dude (etc. etc. etc.) who thinks he gets to tell people who are oppressed what is right and wrong in regards to their oppression, and regardless of the times where you can be decent, I grow really tired of the increasing times where you are not.


he's a white cis straight guy therefore HE CAN'T HAVE AN OPINION!!!1 right
all the arrogance i see around here is from all the genderqueer people because they think they're all ~*enlightened*~ and whatnot and think they're experts on pretty much anything. a lot of them also sound REALLY condescending most of the time.

oh and the whole thing about how if you're not oppressed in whatever way that is relevant to the topic, you're wrong. :)
tcod is like a mini tumblr sometimes i swear.


----------



## shy ♡

Honestly, why are you even here? You seem to post here only to hate on everyone and tell people how they're stupid and ridiculous, and then whine about how we make you feel 'sad' or something. Why do you stay?


----------



## Espeon

I realise this is a "what do you think of x..." thread but could we please be slightly more civil/less abrasive about expressing distaste towards other users, please?


----------



## Autumn

Chalumeau said:


> But you're a music dork. That doesn't make any sense!


so just being a musical dork is grounds for liking me? :D


----------



## 1. Luftballon

zigzag I remember you existed at some point -- you were amusingly obvious in guess who at one point on the previous vb, I recall! ... also you kept getting lakestorm on my generators or something like that


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> you were amusingly obvious in guess who at one point on the previous vb, I recall!


I don't remember ever participating in that but I bet I was incredibly obvious knowing my previous self



> also you kept getting lakestorm on my generators or something like that


yeah i go by lakestorm on like three other forums. or well i did, then i changed my names to polymetric sesquialtera and multiphonics


----------



## Mai

Considering how a lot of what I have to say is "I like you, but we never speak", I should probably just give up on giving opinions on _everyone._

*Green:* Did sort of disappear! I used to see him around and I liked him, I guess, but I never actually knew him.
*Jolty:* It's not like using it in general makes you a jerk or anything, it makes it seem like you don't care. I don't have things against people who don't use caps, it just kind of shows a person's personality in a way--a message with no caps is going to seem different than one in all caps, or one capitalized normally. 
*Kinova:* I've seen you around and you're pretty cool! You don't appear particularly often, though, which is sort of sad.
*Poly:* Knows a lot about music and everything! I... am not very good with music, but yeah, I like you. Hearing about your music stories is/was still interesting!


----------



## Kinova

Hi Mai! You were dragonair back in the OS, right? You're cool. :) Actually, that's a point - shout out to the OS bunch for being top-notch doodler folk! I'm attempting to be more active here, as well! (Kicking the lurker habit is tricky.)

The all-lowercase thing used to really bug me, too! Then I cottoned on that they were the same words only with small letters and I was like

oh.

(I think it can be read as having a disparaging tone on occasion, but honestly they are just words. They can be big or little or capitalised or non and they're still words. Tone is tricky on the internet and it's best to focus on content over anything else.) :)


----------



## Tarvos

Pathos said:


> The fact that you think this comes down to _arrogance_ is utterly baffling. In the end, you're a white cis hetero dude (etc. etc. etc.) who thinks he gets to tell people who are oppressed what is right and wrong in regards to their oppression, and regardless of the times where you can be decent, I grow really tired of the increasing times where you are not.


In the end, that doesn't matter. The fact that you're a minority doesn't mean you get automatic jurisdiction over what is right. Therefore, it's my full right to disagree (or probably even agree for 99%; you may not have been reading properly) and have my own views, which don't have to:

a) be equal to yours
b) use the same premises as yours
c) have to be expressed in precisely the same manner as yours

I sympathise with the fact that genderqueer people don't have it easy but the fact that you feel about the issue more strongly OR that you think that as being an afflicted person it gives you the right to "educate" or "convince" other people of your plight is a plain false notion. There's enough space on this planet for the both of us to think about the whole thing and come to the simple conclusion we disagree on something. If that's the case, and it probably is, then we move on. 

The real problem is that you think other people need to be "educated" about genderqueerness. The thing is, the fact that I'm a white cis hetero does not preclude me from knowing or having an opinion on anything or even that opinion being right and valid. My opinion is valid only, and specifically only, because the arguments used to frame it were coherent. Minority politics don't play a role in that. Someone can be a bitch and a jerk and a full-on racist and still frame a coherent argument on whatever subject. The two aren't mutually exclusive.

So the question really is: if you thought you wanted to educate, and I didn't listen, perhaps there was something wrong with your argument? I'm sure you've been polite enough to explain it more than once, so I honestly doubt that that's the core of the matter? And if you don't think there is, and you honestly genuinely think you're right, could you please have the decency to let me make up my own mind and think about the whole thing without having some preconceived notion of what I am supposed to think according to you, because that, indeed, is arrogance. We're all grown up people here and we can all shoulder the burdens of intellectual debate.

I read (or try to) read every post on the topic. It could be we simply think differently. Accept it, be a big girl/guy/person/spongecake and move on.

It's not a big deal. Really. If you re-read I probably even agree with 99% of what you say.


----------



## shy ♡

Tarvos said:


> In the end, that doesn't matter. The fact that you're a minority doesn't mean you get automatic jurisdiction over what is right. Therefore, it's my full right to disagree (or probably even agree for 99%; you may not have been reading properly) and have my own views, which don't have to:
> 
> a) be equal to yours
> b) use the same premises as yours
> c) have to be expressed in precisely the same manner as yours


No. If you're a minority you get full jurisdiction on what is right/wrong on that subject. I, as a white person, cannot tell a black person, for example, that what they're doing is anti-black. I hope I don't have to explain just how fucked up that would be.



> I sympathise with the fact that genderqueer people don't have it easy but the fact that you feel about the issue more strongly OR that you think that as being an afflicted person it gives you the right to "educate" or "convince" other people of your plight is a plain false notion. There's enough space on this planet for the both of us to think about the whole thing and come to the simple conclusion we disagree on something. If that's the case, and it probably is, then we move on.
> 
> The real problem is that you think other people need to be "educated" about genderqueerness.


9_9??? I don't know where you got this issue into your head?? I'm not even genderqueer and I wasn't talking about that issue. I didn't mention that at all. It's entirely in your head man. I mean, I didn't think you had a problem with gq people but if you do, well, ... good to know. 

People do need to be educated though. If you honestly think people don't need to be educated - do you think they a) already are aware, or that it just doesn't matter?? I mean, what?



> The thing is, the fact that I'm a white cis hetero does not preclude me from knowing or having an opinion on anything or even that opinion being right and valid. My opinion is valid only, and specifically only, because the arguments used to frame it were coherent. Minority politics don't play a role in that. Someone can be a bitch and a jerk and a full-on racist and still frame a coherent argument on whatever subject. The two aren't mutually exclusive.


Uhmm no. Your opinion can be perfectly valid. But it's not valid only by your argument. Minority politics are always relevant and you only think otherwise because they are never relevant _to you_.



> So the question really is: if you thought you wanted to educate, and I didn't listen, perhaps there was something wrong with your argument? I'm sure you've been polite enough to explain it more than once, so I honestly doubt that that's the core of the matter? And if you don't think there is, and you honestly genuinely think I'm right, could you please have the decency to let me make up my own mind and think about the whole thing without having some preconceived notion of what I am supposed to think according to you, because that, indeed, is arrogance. We're all grown up people here and we can all shoulder the burdens of intellectual debate.
> 
> I read (or try to) read every post on the topic. It could be we simply think differently. Accept it, be a big girl/guy/person/spongecake and move on.
> 
> It's not a big deal. Really. If you re-read I probably even agree with 99% of what you say.


You're assuming that if an argument is solid it will convince the other person and there are no other factors involved. For example, you have no _need_ to care what I or anyone else says, and are simply more comfortable with your current opinion. This way you do not have to make a change in your moral outlook on life, which would require an effort on your part, and you don't want to make that effort because after all, you're not the one being hurt by these things. Most humans care to the extent that their laziness allows them: meaning, if it doesn't affect them, they don't care at all. Since most things don't affect you, you have no reason to listen when people tell you that it affects them and that you're wrong.


----------



## Tarvos

> No. If you're a minority you get full jurisdiction on what is right/wrong on that subject. I, as a white person, cannot tell a black person, for example, that what they're doing is anti-black. I hope I don't have to explain just how fucked up that would be.


Elitist stance. Knowledge or correctness is NOT limited to the afflicted but to everyone else as well. As a white person we should be able to tell an anti-black person that they're anti-black. Because if it's anti-black, it's worth mentioning. Our argument is correct THUS we're always justified in pointing out social injustice and racism, and whether we are white or black or a cockatoo isn't relevant to that in the slightest.



> Uhmm no. Your opinion can be perfectly valid. But it's not valid only by your argument. Minority politics are always relevant and you only think otherwise because they are never relevant to you.


They certainly are, I'm sure I'm part of a bunch of minorities, like minority atheist, minority university student, minority whatever. The fact I'm not a minority genderqueer doesn't mean I don't think genderqueer issues are important (and if you had any clue about my political stance you would KNOW I support all the LGBT measures here that everyone else does). You'd also know I agree with a whole lot of the other popular opinions here. Just not to the extent that I feel we should VICTIMIZE ourselves for being a minority.

Atheists suffer oppression and ridicule every day. I suffer it less because I happen to live in a country that has moderately enlightened people govern the subject, but I am aware many people live in areas that don't. But that does not mean I am the victim of their oppression. I don't care about these things because that's precisely how you defy the stupidity of bullying, being oppressed, being told you're worth less for reasons xyz. I have been in the minority often enough to know how unpleasant these things are, even if I am hetero or cis or genderqueer. But I don't play the victim and pretend that I should know it all better because I'm the victim of atheist oppression! That would be silly.




> You're assuming that if an argument is solid it will convince the other person and there are no other factors involved. For example, you have no need to care what I or anyone else says, and are simply more comfortable with your current opinion. This way you do not have to make a change in your moral outlook on life, which would require an effort on your part, and you don't want to make that effort because after all, you're not the one being hurt by these things. Most humans care to the extent that their laziness allows them: meaning, if it doesn't affect them, they don't care at all. Since most things don't affect you, you have no reason to listen when people tell you that it affects them and that you're wrong.


No, I do care, but I don't show this by victimising and saying "look how poor I am, look how hurt I feel by you, the big cis close-minded meanie who is denying me my rights to be who I am!". This is not what that discussion is about. I have every reason to listen when people say they are affected by issues, and if you'd know me any better or some of the people I'd talked to on this issue you'd find out I bloody give a shit!

But my attitude towards solving the issue is very different from yours in that by denying that I'm a victim and projecting confidence in my opinion, I radiate a wholly different kind of vibe towards people. And yes, you think that's condescending and arrogant because "you don't know what we go through" or "you are not suffering from xyz so how can you know it's good or bad". And I'm saying that minority politics are always a part of everyone's lives and everyone is and has been and suffers minority oppression in some way or another. And you don't deal with it by feeling shitty about you being the minority. 

Instead, you tell people they're being a dick when they're being a dick. Instead you tell people they're racist when they're being racist. Instead, you bring the roof down when someone's bullying someone of a certain minority. And you do this, across every single majority-minority boundary, to show that we're all made of the same cloth and we're all composed of the same flesh, bones and DNA and that we all goddamn populate the earth together. And that counts, always, and it counts for more than any minority oppression suffering there has ever been. 

You don't get to retreat into your own world and blame the logic of the big bad everybody else who isn't part of your club that you formed because you didn't fit in everybody else's club where your rules count and you are always right and you have by fiat declared that it must be so.

That's what Jolty correctly points out as condescending and elitist and he's entirely right to do it (notice that I got the gender correct). 

You get to justify your saying that you're being hurt by certain people's behaviour, but you don't always get to state that your hurting is realistic or rational in a larger context. By continuing to play the victim, you will always be the victim of your oppressor.


----------



## shy ♡

Tarvos said:


> That's what Jolty correctly points out as condescending and elitist and he's entirely right to do it (notice that I got the gender correct).


----------



## Datura

Honest question for Pathos: If GSM folks are the only people who should be speaking to GSM issues, why are you dismissing Jolty's opinion?


----------



## shy ♡

Datura said:


> Honest question for Pathos: If GSM folks are the only people who should be speaking to GSM issues, why are you dismissing Jolty's opinion?


Disagreement within a faction is bound to happen. I happen to think Jolty is a mean person and his opinions are harmful and based simply on cruelty and intolerance. He may have just as much say as I do on the subject, but that doesn't mean he's right.

Just like someone who is not of a gender or sexual minority can be completely correct in their opinion, even with lack of actual experience.


----------



## Butterfree

...I can't shake the feeling the two of you aren't quite on the same page here. Pathos is right that nobody has the right to pass ultimate judgement on what is or isn't oppressive towards a minority they don't belong to, but Tarvos is defending the view that anyone can criticize _the way people respond to oppression_ even if they're not the ones being oppressed in this particular case, which isn't the same issue.


----------



## Tarvos

Honestly, this is the same argument a professor of French literature uses to dismiss an argument when he says that to be able to discuss literature you must first know all the books of French literature's grand canon (decided by the professors arbitrarily) by heart and be able recite them when you're being woken up at 5 AM after your wife has left you and your house has burned down to the ground.

I don't need to know all the fashions of Milan and Paris to know that the Emperor is nude if he's wearing no clothes!

It's just such a silly argument.


----------



## ultraviolet

Jolty said:


> all the arrogance i see around here is from all the genderqueer people because they think they're all ~*enlightened*~ and whatnot and think they're experts on pretty much anything. a lot of them also sound REALLY condescending most of the time.
> 
> oh and the whole thing about how if you're not oppressed in whatever way that is relevant to the topic, you're wrong. :)
> tcod is like a mini tumblr sometimes i swear.


uh yeah, because you're never condescending _at all_ right

fact is a great big hunk of your posts are more or less looking down on other people and making fun of them so um you're not a great deal better!


----------



## Music Dragon

Yes! Yes! Devolve! Fight amongst yourselves! It makes me _stronger!_


----------



## Tailsy

MD is the Shadow... the TRUE SELF...


----------



## Datura

Music Dragon said:


> Yes! Yes! Devolve! Fight amongst yourselves! It makes me _stronger!_


I honestly think this is the first post in the history of TCoD Forums that has caused me to spit out my drink all over my laptop. Well played.


----------



## Phantom

MD comes to save the day.


----------



## Ether's Bane

It's official: we need a Post Hall of Fame.


----------



## Spoon

I honestly can't think of anyone I don't like here. You're all pretty spiffy in my book. :D

 Also, #tcod's a lot nicer than my first impression thought it'd be; apologies for that. And many kudos to so many members who've really improved with their age; Poly always sticks out in mind (probably because we joined around the same time) but I know there's tons more. Oh and Kinova's pretty awesome and I should talk more with her. Let's see; Dannichu and Hiikaru are amazingly upbeat. The mods are generally cool beans and seem to have endless resources of amusing gifs and images. The old OS group will always be fantastic. Yeah, and there's a lot more people who need to be mentioned, but I'm inexcusably lazy right now.


----------



## Harlequin

this thread was really nice at first!!!

and then it wasn't any more :( 

WHY ARE YOU FIGHTING, GUYS? ;;

anyway <3 tailsy, viki is p cool... kinova is good fun! folks at #tcod are generally good people too! 

also kusari is p cool too, though we haven't spoken in ages because I disappeared from the internet for like, weeks basically (HI COME BACK I HAVE A COOL NEW MAP AND WORLD TO SHOW YOU!!!!)


----------



## ultraviolet

sreservoir said:


> uv, I have the impression that you exist but oh uh australia. oh and that whether everything actually does trying to kill you varies with location or something like that.


yup yes that is more or less how I feel about you because I think we have exactly 0 common interests but oh well you seem alright!


Datura said:


> *ultraviolet*: You're pretty great!


thankyou furret! I don't know you that well but you seem like a pretty informed person. :o


Tarvos said:


> I also like UV whom I talked to a lot (but sadly not so much anymore) and Tailsy for whom the same thing goes.


yeah it's kinda crappy. you're a nice dude but I don't like how you argue but that's okay I think it's just a personality clash or whatever.



Pathos said:


> *uv:* Same as Alraunne!!


oh pshaw what



Mai said:


> *ultraviolet:* Is a really effective mod! She seems a lot like a mod, but without the being scary part. I could imagine talking to her sometime! She's nice.





Spoiler: gif











um thankyou! I think we have talked in #tcod before. Or maybe that was Spoon. hrm. I know you've been around the forums for ages but you either post seldomly or I don't see you often. But you seem nice, anyway!

I don't get how I'm still not a scary mod! :C what is this is it because I'm short :C


----------



## Tarvos

Short people can be terrifying


----------



## Minish

ultraviolet said:


> And I just like reading eir posts because... idk you phrase things very well whereas when I'm on the internet it's like 'words go here blaaah'. You have this great balance of being able to speak eloquently while still being pretty clear as to what you're talking about and it is good!


But that's a reason I like youuuu help!!!

I like a few people a bunch! Those would be Hiikaru, Eifie, Dannichu and Mhaladie. And opal, I gueeeeess. But there are lots of people I might like a lot and just don't speak to that much, which would include uv, Viki, Butterfree, Chalumeau, pathos, Dinru... idk, there are quite a lot of people I feel pretty amicable towards!

There are a few people I cannot stand, buuut there are way, way more people I just feel neutral about. \o/ So that's fun these days.


----------



## Mai

Kiru officially makes me sad because vi doesn't like Apples to Apples.

:'(


----------



## sovram

Urrrgh. I don't like Apples to Apples.


----------



## Mai

Sovram also makes me sad. >:(


----------



## Datura

Cards Against Humanity is infinitely better.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Mai said:


> Kiru officially makes me sad because vi doesn't like Apples to Apples.
> 
> :'(


oh but ki how could you



Sovram said:


> Urrrgh. I don't like Apples to Apples.


zuu, is it, how could you



Datura said:


> Cards Against Humanity is infinitely better.


... excellent. this does not quite nullify the charm of apples to apples, however.


----------



## Minish

Maybe vi just doesn't like #leppa.


----------



## sovram

sreservoir said:


> zuu, is it, how could you


Who is this zuu. I am sovram.


----------



## DarkAura

I'm only on one list, though I'm not surprised, considering that I was... well, _extremely immature_ until the tale end of 2011, and that I never really talked a lot to many of you...

uh, list of people I think are pretty cool and nice.


*Ulqi-Chan:* She's one of my best friends, and I brought her from a near-dead site to here. ^^

*Poseidia:* Despite being banned from here, Poseidia's really awesome, since we talk a lot on another site.

*Mai:* She's nice.

*Dar:* He's nice.

*res:* It seems nice.

*Sunflower:* She's pretty nice.

*Greaser Lala:* She's really awesome. And we both like Mew Mew Power

*Blazhy:* He's nice.


I know I forgot someone, or some people...


----------



## Cerberus87

Well obviously *Butterfree* is #1, she's the whole reason we're here!

*Sandstone-Shadow*, I like her a lot, she's very intelligent and nice to everyone.

*Hiikaru* for being so upbeat and helping me (even if ey doesn't message me so often).

*Phantom* for being honest and straight to the point.

*Tarvos* for having the most sensible opinions.

I see no one mentioned me, I should be here more often!


----------



## Momo(th)

*Rachie*, how could anyone forget you? I think you're awesome and always do you seem to have a story to tell!

*DarkAura/Applejack/Pinkamena* is also within the ranks of awesome.

*ShinyUmbreonX3* WE GOT ALONG SO WELL WHY DO YOU I NOT SEE YOU?

*Gym Leader Shizui* Indeed is awesome

*Music Dragon* I have yet to see has not posted a single boring or meaningless post so far.

Also:



Cerberus said:


> Well obviously *Butterfree* is #1, she's the whole reason we're here!


----------



## Momo(th)

*Rachie*, how could anyone forget you? I think you're awesome and always do you seem to have a story to tell!

*DarkAura/Applejack/Pinkamena* is also within the ranks of awesome.

*ShinyUmbreonX3* WE GOT ALONG SO WELL WHY DO YOU I NOT SEE YOU?

*Gym Leader Shizui* Indeed is awesome

*Music Dragon* I have yet to see has not posted a single boring or meaningless post so far.

*Flora* why did I forget you? You are also in my favorites:)


----------



## Frostagin

Everyone here's pretty cool, though I have had a few problems with a few users. It's nothing big or anything.

I'm not naming names.

also yeah no this is not like a mini tumblr
they work completely different
(apart from the half-abundant no-caps)
i do not see your logic


----------



## Superbird

I unexist, apparently.

Putting this here mainly to remind myself to contribute when I have access to my stalking documents and such.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Superbird said:


> I unexist, apparently.
> 
> Putting this here mainly to remind myself to contribute when I have access to my stalking documents and such.


ew you with the stalker files

even I only keep bookmarks to my stalker information!


----------



## Spoon

Guys, guys, guys! We should totally revive this, so let's!

 CloudCat is definitely one of the most mature twelve-year old TCoDf's had and I really do appreciate her contributions. 

 Dannichu is never not fantastic, but should post more often!

 res is pretty cool, but I am continuely baffled by how much it knows.

 All OSlanders, from way back when, continue to be spiffy and such. And Kai, Frosty, Linoone, and Vlad should exist more.

 surskitty's art is pretty neat (and exceptionally tapered), just like e is.

 I also like Equinoxe's art, but don't see much of them elsewhere. 

 Chalumeau's really sweet, methinks. I also really like eir icon.

 I also think poly's really cool and has the third most distinct typing style here. Also I think it's sort of neat that we joined around the same time.

 I think Photo Finish is fairly level-headed and generally spiffitacular.

 MD is kind of fantastic and makes some of the best comments that never fail to make me chuckle.

 Minish and Eifie are both superb for watching Kuragehime, but I don't know either well enough to say much more.

Uhh, since I can't get everyone in one go, I'll be more than happy to my post opinions about your lovely self if you ask me to.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Spoon said:


> res is pretty cool, but I am continuely baffled by how much it knows.


baffled by how much it knows, how so?


----------



## Adriane

Spoon said:


> Chalumeau's really sweet, methinks. I also really like eir icon.


Awh! Thank you! You're sweet, too! (This is sounding very familiar now.)

Also pathos did my icon! Which is actually just part of a larger picture but.


----------



## Autumn

people that are and continue to be awesome: chal, ..., vehement, sangfroidish/meowth, res
people that i think are awesome but haven't talked to a *lot* and would like to talk to more but for whatever reason i don't: tarvos, jolty, dannichu, butterfree, hiikaru, alraune, tailsy, flora, surskitty, spoon, cirrus

... yeah that's pretty much it because i'm boring and lazy and can't think of many people off the top of my head. if you want a more in-depth opinion i'll willingly give it though :p


----------



## Equinoxe

Spoon said:


> I also like Equinoxe's art, but don't see much of them elsewhere.


oh my goddd I am now _officially a person_
but seriously, thanks!
I mostly exist in the art forum because I have lurk-a-licious personality (plus I rarely have anything meaningful to say, oops)  so I'm genuinely surprised that I was mentioned here :P


My opinion is that most of you people are pretty cool? 
I mean, for a pokemon forum, of all things, a majority of the active members are really smart and... respectable or something.
I'm not going to list any names because I'd probably forget someone fun and then feel bad about it. :B
I just wish people would stop changing their usernames because it's confusing and the 'hover over to see past usernames' feature that apparently exists doesn't work for me ughhh


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

People I've talked with who are awesome: Poly, Phantom, Lyra Heartstrings, Zero Moment, Tarvos, Coloursfall, yiran, res, Maimi
People whom I don't talk with but still think are awesome: Everyone else.

Seriously, you're all fantastic!


----------



## Murkrow

Just to continue my tradition of complaining about the most trivial things, if you're one of the people who do this (you know who you are):



Chalumeau said:


> Also pathos did my icon! Which is actually just part of a larger picture but.





> but. _*end of sentence*_


(can also happen with 'so', and it's worse when it's in its own sentence rather than being at the end of one) Then you are worse than the Grinch >:c
I get that this happens in real life when you say a sentence, say but, then realise that the rest of the sentence is unnecessary because it's apparent that the person you're talking to understands.
I can only assume doing it here originated on #tcod since that is a real time way of communicating as well, so that's also understandable. I assume it's there specifically as well since this is the only website I've seen people write that. (well, one other but the person who did it was someone I'm fairly certain goes on #tcod)
But the forums are not real time. You have as much time as you need to write and edit your posts. If you think that the second half of a sentence is unnecessary, then why bother writing the conjunction?
The people who write in nocaps I get used to, but this makes me cringe every time I read it.
There are possible exceptions, for instance if the next sentence follows directly on from the last, but it was punctuated to get some sort of emphasis across that you can't really do in text in the absence of punctuation. If fact it wouldn't annoy me nearly as much if the people who did this used ellipses instead of full stops, since then at least it's reading as if the person would say it in real life!

Anyway just so I'm not a total Negative Nelly, I'll post about people I like once I'm not on my phone so I can more easily browse other areas of the forum or the member list.


----------



## Minish

nope people can write however they like!

I don't really get what the issue is because informal writing is very often all about representing natural, casual speech! I'm pretty sure Chal used the conjunction because it just felt pretty natural to do that. Quirks of writing are interesting linguistically, too!

on topic, I have a pretty negative opinion of any forumgoers who are unpleasant about language use :(


----------



## Murkrow

I never said people can't write however they like, I was just expressing my disgust at how unnatural it looks to read. It may feel natural to write (I personally can't see how though) but to me at least, if there aren't at least ellipses it just reads like there's a sudden interruption.

And while you're in this thread and I'm on the topic of writing styles that I dislike (ance the fact that at this point it'd be hard to dig my hole any deeper) what exactly are you trying to convey when you put tildes on both sides of a word? I get that it's some sort of emphasis, but due to the tilde's wavy nature, I can't interpret it as anything but that condescending/sarcastic kind of emphasis. You know the kind! "Well ~excuuuuse~ me, princess!"


----------



## Flora

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> flora


Poly this is why you have my phone number :D

ummmm I don't have specific shoutouts but basically if you exist on these forums then you're awesome


----------



## Music Dragon

Photo Finish said:


> Just to continue my tradition of complaining about the most trivial things, if you're one of the people who do this (you know who you are):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can also happen with 'so', and it's worse when it's in its own sentence rather than being at the end of one) Then you are worse than the Grinch >:c
> I get that this happens in real life when you say a sentence, say but, then realise that the rest of the sentence is unnecessary because it's apparent that the person you're talking to understands.
> I can only assume doing it here originated on #tcod since that is a real time way of communicating as well, so that's also understandable. I assume it's there specifically as well since this is the only website I've seen people write that. (well, one other but the person who did it was someone I'm fairly certain goes on #tcod)
> But the forums are not real time. You have as much time as you need to write and edit your posts. If you think that the second half of a sentence is unnecessary, then why bother writing the conjunction?
> The people who write in nocaps I get used to, but this makes me cringe every time I read it.
> There are possible exceptions, for instance if the next sentence follows directly on from the last, but it was punctuated to get some sort of emphasis across that you can't really do in text in the absence of punctuation. If fact it wouldn't annoy me nearly as much if the people who did this used ellipses instead of full stops, since then at least it's reading as if the person would say it in real life!


Because we're being colloquial here, I'm not going to be all snooty by commenting on your hilariously ironic lack of understanding of the grammar surrounding parentheses (though I could totally do that if I wanted to) and instead get straight to the point. I've seen people write like this in pretty much all informal settings I can think of: Facebook, text messages, forums... It's definitely not a #tcod thing; why would it be? People talk this way in real life, so it's only natural for them to write like that casually. Personally I think there's a subtle but noticeable difference between "but." and "but..." as well, though that's beside the point, so.

In any case, while it's important to know how to write "properly" (if only because it's a useful skill to have when, say, applying for a job or handing in an essay or mocking people), language is essentially just a tool; I don't care how it looks or what you do with it as long as it does what it's supposed to do (convey a message, that is).

(I've made liberal use of parentheses in this post, so that you may study and learn by example. Of course, I don't really care at all what you do with your parentheses, but.)


----------



## Minish

Photo Finish: It is mostly a sarcastic emphasis, yeah! I find tildes really useful, because people tend to complain that sarcasm is hard to read through writing! The thing about things like this is that people just start using them and then they organically start meaning different things and become complex and ugh wow it's so interesting I don't even know why I'm not taking linguistics as a major. Language is the coolest tool.

But often it's just a sort of jokey or teasing emphasis! It's not always negative or mean and the vast majority of the time I personally use tildes in a pretty light, fun way. Sometimes people think I'm being super-sarcastic and scornful when really I'm just using them self-referentially or something. :( So that's a problem. If anyone else could add their thoughts on the tilde ~phenomenon~ that would be nifty! does anyone else even find these kinds of things interesting too ehehe


And I'm aware you weren't _literally_ telling anyone to stop writing in certain ways. :P I mean, that was fairly obvious! But when you make a huge post about how you hate it, the implication is that you'd prefer people to stop, when really you should probably accept this kind of thing instead of talking about why it makes no sense.

I can get it if you literally have trouble understanding it, though! I just sort of really did get used to it and then started doing it myself, sooo. It worked for me and it's a weird thing to stress over.


----------



## Murkrow

Music Dragon said:


> Because we're being colloquial here, I'm not going to be all snooty by commenting on your hilariously ironic lack of understanding of the grammar surrounding parentheses (though I could totally do that if I wanted to) and instead get straight to the point. I've seen people write like this in pretty much all informal settings I can think of: Facebook, text messages, forums... It's definitely not a #tcod thing; why would it be? People talk this way in real life, so it's only natural for them to write like that casually. Personally I think there's a subtle but noticeable difference between "but." and "but..." as well, though that's beside the point, so.
> 
> In any case, while it's important to know how to write "properly" (if only because it's a useful skill to have when, say, applying for a job or handing in an essay or mocking people), language is essentially just a tool; I don't care how it looks or what you do with it as long as it does what it's supposed to do (convey a message, that is).
> 
> (I've made liberal use of parentheses in this post, so that you may study and learn by example. Of course, I don't really care at all what you do with your parentheses, but.)


The fact that you intentionally go out of the way to end sentences that way is hilarious. Just like whenever there's a thread anywhere on the internet about swearing, people will always swear intentionally for no reason other than to annoy those who don't like it. I'm disappointed in you, MD. Your humour is usually much more original than this.

And I spent ages going back through that post editing out anything that might be wrong for the exact reason that people might call me out on it. I even made an intentional what I thought was a mistake because if it had been wrong the way I thought it was meant to be, it would be more noticable than if it had been wrong the way it is now. Do you have any idea how hard it is to keep a post that long formatted correctly when you're writing it on a phone?
Even more importantly though, it isn't ironic so I don't know why I even bothered putting so much effort into correcting as much as I could in the first place. Why? It wasn't a lack of understanding of something that I was complaining about, it was the delibarate use of a writing style that I find makes no sense. My lack of understanding of how brackets work means that I couldn't help it even if I wanted to.


----------



## Minish

But... you were literally just asking how sarcastic tildes function! And you're just coming off as really not getting how informal writing works. If it just happened to annoy you that would be fine but the fact that you're _this confused_ about why people do it makes it seem like you don't understand it, surely?

People do these things because it's just how they want to talk. A forum thread is much more like a conversation than an essay, so it's just how it is. If we edited our thought processes to look like an essay then yeah, an essay would result. Instead, this!


----------



## Music Dragon

Photo Finish said:


> The fact that you intentionally go out of the way to end sentences that way is hilarious. Just like whenever there's a thread anywhere on the internet about swearing, people will always swear intentionally for no reason other than to annoy those who don't like it. I'm disappointed in you, MD. Your humour is usually much more original than this.


Oh, that's low! It just hits too close to home, I'm sure. You'll be laughing tomorrow, trust me!



Photo Finish said:


> And I spent ages going back through that post editing out anything that might be wrong for the exact reason that people might call me out on it I even made an intentional what I thought was a mistake because if it had been wrong the way I thought it was meant to be, it would be more noticable than if it had been wrong the way it is now. Do you have any useless how hard it is to keep a post that long formatted correctly when you're writing it on a phone?
> Even more importantly though, it isn't ironic so I don't know why I even bothered putting so much effort into correcting as much as I could in the first place. Why? It wasn't a lack of understanding of something that I was complaining about, it was the delibarate use of a writing style that I find makes no sense. My lack of understanding of how brackets work means that I couldn't help it even if I wanted to.


The wounded gazelle - my one weakness! Hrrm.

Look, my point is that getting hooked up on minor details when it comes to language is silly. So what if someone deliberately ends a sentence with a full stop instead of an ellipsis? Is that really a Grinch-level offense? Isn't it really petty to complain about something like that when, clearly, you still do understand what the writer means (you gave a fairly accurate description in the first post)? I don't _actually_ care about parentheses or grammar or anything of the sort beyond basic comprehensibility, and I don't go around "expressing disgust" at it! Disgust is meant for things like violent crime and insects, not punctuation!


----------



## Murkrow

Music Dragon said:


> Oh, that's low! It just hits too close to home, I'm sure. You'll be laughing tomorrow, trust me!
> 
> 
> The wounded gazelle - my one weakness! Hrrm.
> 
> Look, my point is that getting hooked up on minor details when it comes to language is silly. So what if someone deliberately ends a sentence with a full stop instead of an ellipsis? Is that really a Grinch-level offense? Isn't it really petty to complain about something like that when, clearly, you still do understand what the writer means (you gave a fairly accurate description in the first post)? I don't _actually_ care about parentheses or grammar or anything of the sort beyond basic comprehensibility, and I don't go around "expressing disgust" at it! Disgust is meant for things like violent crime and insects, not punctuation!


I'm not entirely sure what wounded gazelle is, I assume it's along the lines of pretending to have some disadvantage (i.e. can't format on a phone)  and use it as a defense?
I clearly admit in the second paragraph that I in fact don't know how to properly use brackets, my being on a phone is just the reason why it's probably so pronounced in that post.

I said people who do it are worse than the Grinch because I thought it would show that I'm bot trying to be taken entirely seriously. It was originally going to be 'worse than Hitler' to make it more obvious but then I realised that would come off worse if someone didn't realise I wasn't being entirely serious due to Godwin's Law.
I know it send like I'm backtracking here. It does actually bother me, I didn't make that part up, but I don't actually feel as strongly about it as I made out.


----------



## Music Dragon

Photo Finish said:


> I'm not entirely sure what wounded gazelle is, I assume it's along the lines of pretending to jaw some disadvantage (i.e. can't format on a phone) as a defense?


Hurt feelings are my Achilles' heel. I'm pretty sure that's the only thing that separates me from the garden-variety troll, actually, though I suppose there's also my magnetic personality and fabulous hair. In any case, I am always extremely surprised when people are genuinely emotionally affected by the things I say, because honestly, I'm not Oscar Wilde or Socrates, I'm just a cat playing with balls of string. Or some kind of evil clown, I don't know - just look at this stuff I'm typing! Did I hurt your feelings? Okay, _fine_, I'm sorry I hurt your _feelings_! I'm still going to take your lunch money later today.



Photo Finish said:


> I said people who do it are worse than the Grinch because I thought it would show that I'm bot trying to be taken entirely seriously. It was originally going to be 'worse than Hitler' but then I realised that would come off worse if someone didn't realise I wasn't being entirely serious due to Godwin's Law.
> I know it send like I'm backtracking here. It does actually bother me, I didn't make that part up, but I don't actually feel as strongly about it as I made out.


Yes, well - suffice it to say that it bothered me that it bothered you and that you voiced that botheredness. Attempted acerbic wit is my coping strategy for botheredness.


----------



## Noctowl

I...like everyone. You are all cool. :D


----------



## Murkrow

I don't know why you think my feelings are hurt, but okay.


----------



## Tailsy

All of you are blazed as shit, yo.


----------



## Minish

Maybe we want to be did you think of that well did you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumn

Minish said:


> Photo Finish: It is mostly a sarcastic emphasis, yeah! I find tildes really useful, because people tend to complain that sarcasm is hard to read through writing! The thing about things like this is that people just start using them and then they organically start meaning different things and become complex and ugh wow it's so interesting I don't even know why I'm not taking linguistics as a major. Language is the coolest tool.
> 
> But often it's just a sort of jokey or teasing emphasis! It's not always negative or mean and the vast majority of the time I personally use tildes in a pretty light, fun way. Sometimes people think I'm being super-sarcastic and scornful when really I'm just using them self-referentially or something. :( So that's a problem. If anyone else could add their thoughts on the tilde ~phenomenon~ that would be nifty! does anyone else even find these kinds of things interesting too ehehe


I use tildes on both sides of a word to indicate sarcasm or a joking manner. However my friends and I have developed a very specific, special usage of a single tilde at the end of a word to indicate flirting/suggestiveness. I once used a tilde in an otherwise properly-grammar'd stupid fanfic I wrote to illustrate this very concept. We even decided that the tilde was a letter of its own, because some things we tried to say just couldn't be communicated with the proper emotion without a ~ at the end, and we came up with the "tilde noise", which sounds roughly like "rrrrrRRRRRrrr" (kind of if you're trying to do a consistent rolling your r's except without actually rolling your r's that has a slight raise in pitch in the middle) and it cannot be done without being accompanied by a suggestive eyebrow raise.

also to add to the grammar conversation: i used to be a serious grammar freak, both in real life and on the internet. then i realized that it was so much easier to convey the emotions i wanted to project by ignoring all rules of english syntax. this has led to me pathetically pouting "Make!" to a friend while shaking a fork trying to get a sausage to fall off of it. However, that expressed my emotions better than saying "I need help getting this sausage off my fork and I'm frustrated about it!" Similarly, the time I yelled out "I HAVE BEEN UNDERSTOODING THIS!" in the middle of music theory class - what that was supposed to say was "I am finally understanding this, and I am so happy about it that I have forgotten that 'understood' is past tense and thus does not work with -ing!" only i actually EXPRESSED that "forgetfulness" by way of yelling "I have been understooding this!" because it was what was _happening._ if that makes sense.

that extends to my forum dialect as well - while my friends know me well enough that "Make!" "I have been understooding this!" and "Make thing happen occur. Find thing. Yes." make perfect sense, I can't exactly translate that to forum dialogue. Instead this results in run-on sentences with some words being put in weird places because that is the best way for me to express myself. Also, beginning a sentence with a lowercase letter gives the sentence a different feel than an uppercase one, so sometimes I juxtapose uppercase and lowercase starting letters in order to achieve the desired effect. I can't explain what the differences are; all I know is my writing and speaking really has a reason for existing the way it does and it's more nuanced than it would appear at first glance.


----------



## shy ♡

It really irritates _me_ when people say things like 'grammar nazi' or 'femminazi'. Learn what a nazi is, geez.


----------



## Autumn

pathos said:


> It really irritates _me_ when people say things like 'grammar nazi' or 'femminazi'. Learn what a nazi is, geez.


it's not a matter of me (or anyone else) not knowing what a nazi is but it's an established phrase so :/ i'll edit it though anyway


----------



## Minish

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> also to add to the grammar conversation: i used to be a serious grammar freak, both in real life and on the internet.


me too a bit, omg most embarrassing period of my life. I was never particularly bad, just sort of vaguely scornful at things at friends of mine who would use ~chatspeak or whatever (wow there is literally nothing in the world that bothers me less than chatspeak nowadays (though I don't really 'use' it?? but wow please own up if 'idk' isn't useful for you sometimes you are weird)). I used to have this friend who was pretty bad about it but in a kind of 15 year old sort of way, except she _still is like this_ and just so much second-hand embarrassment

anyway yep language use is the coolest ever!!


As for tildes though, it's hard for me to stand a single tilde at the end of a word now because I majorly associate it with pretentiousness and. I dunno it just gives me cringey xD-level vibes but I guess I don't really see anyone but kids on Neopets use it nowadays, anyway.

It's just. I remember it being used so _passive-aggressively_. No don't worry~ keep doing that ridiculous thing you are doing~ I don't mind~

and yet it's mega cute if there's a space???? ting along ~
internet writing is SO WEIRD and a complex affair, yep


----------



## Autumn

Minish said:


> It's just. I remember it being used so _passive-aggressively_. No don't worry~ keep doing that ridiculous thing you are doing~ I don't mind~


ffff i found some like two-year-old posts of mine on the srs bzns forum and i ended a very taunting, self-righteous post with a tilde and i cringed because all i could think was "oh god what an asshat i was". now i don't use it at all for that reason, only for the sarcastic reason or the suggestive reason.



> and yet it's kind of cute if there's a space???? ting along ~


true! it gives this kind of super-happy sing-song quality to a post that makes me think people are skipping along or just generally having a GREAT DAY.



> internet writing is SO WEIRD and a complex affair, yep


I love it though. It's just such a great medium of expression, at least for me.


----------



## Minish

I think people are generally a bit shy of admitting they find the internet interesting because no it can't be taken seriously ever you have to be chill!!! but it _is_ interesting! I remember this old linguistics textbook I had that found like late 90s-era chatspeak to be the most fascinating thing and went on for pages and pages and chapters about how it was a new mode of writing in between spoken and written that would blow everyone's minds, and I just hope that person found their way onto the internet. I like all my linguistics lecturers and teachers over the years who have uniformly been bemused yet excited about it.

it's generally ever so slightly closer to traditional written language, but also something else entirely!! and you have stuff like serious online journalism all the way to the shittiest of image boards and Photo Finish is right, IM is something of its own category!


OH NO this has escalated into full-blown linguistics worst mod ever

uh lately I have been thinking that I like a few people more than I thought and a few people less than I thought! my favourite people on the forums are opaltiger, Hiikaru, Eifie, uv, Dannichu, pathos, surskitty, but there are also a consistent handful of people I like from very afar such as Keltena, Clover, Dinru, Chalumeau, sovram, Spoon, Verne, Zhorken, res, etc. Mhals is p. cool but she's never around, is she. and I pretty much can't stand the same people as ever but that's okay it's allowed.


----------



## Butterfree

Photo Finish said:


> But the forums are not real time. You have as much time as you need to write and edit your posts. If you think that the second half of a sentence is unnecessary, then why bother writing the conjunction?


Uh. The rest of the sentence after the conjunction being unnecessary doesn't mean the conjunction itself is. Do you really not see the crucial difference in meaning between these two sentences?

"It's not the end of the world if you use parentheses incorrectly."

"It's not the end of the world if you use parentheses incorrectly, but."

The first one conveys that you don't think parentheses use matters. The second one conveys reservations about saying that: while it's not _the end of the world_, it still matters, generally because of something explained previously in the post. If you've already said "Any grammar mistakes will make your writing look slightly worse and make it less likely to be accepted by an editor", then writing "It's not the end of the world if you use parentheses incorrectly, but editors will still have a worse impression of you for it" is rather redundant, hence "It's not the end of the world if you use parentheses incorrectly, _but_" (which prompts the reader to fill in what comes after the but based on the context).

(Not trying to be passive-aggressive with this example sentence, by the way; it was just the first thing that came to mind.)


----------



## Datura

Music Dragon said:


> I don't know - just look at this stuff I'm typing!


Bro that's not what hyphens are for!


----------



## Music Dragon

Datura said:


> Bro that's not what hyphens are for!


That's not a hyphen, it's a dash in disguise! Now go add a comma to your sentence!


----------



## Zero Moment

And so this became; _Grammar Discussion: The Thread_

also can someone explain to me how to use semicolons because english class didn't really get it through to me


----------



## Music Dragon

Zero Moment said:


> And so this became; _Grammar Discussion: The Thread_
> 
> also can someone explain to me how to use semicolons because english class didn't really get it through to me


There really are no rules. Just sprinkle them wherever it looks good. They're kinda like hyphens in that sense. Uh, dashes. I meant dashes.


----------



## Datura

they're for the end of your sentences

make you look hella cool;;


----------



## Zora of Termina

I'm just going to ignore all the grammar discussion and cut straight to the chase.

PEOPLE I LIKE: Colours, Flora, Sunflower, Flareth, Moony, VM, Mike, Alraune

PEOPLE I LIKE WHO DO NOT GO HERE ANYMORE: Markku, Sable

PEOPLE WHO I AM NEUTRAL ON LEANING TOWARD POSITIVE: poly, Dannichu (who can honestly hate dannichu)

PEOPLE WHO I VAGUELY DISLIKE/AM NEUTRAL ON: The rest of you

but don't take it personally! frankly i just. dislike most people by default. so.


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> I also think poly's really cool and has the third most distinct typing style here. Also I think it's sort of neat that we joined around the same time.





Zora of Termina said:


> PEOPLE I LIKE: Colours, Flora, Sunflower, Flareth, Moony, VM, Mike
> 
> PEOPLE I LIKE WHO DO NOT GO HERE ANYMORE: Markku, Sable
> 
> PEOPLE WHO I AM NEUTRAL ON LEANING TOWARD POSITIVE: poly, Dannichu (who can honestly hate dannichu)


what is with the sudden trend of lowercasing my (nick)name :p


----------



## Spoon

sreservoir said:


> baffled by how much it knows, how so?


 Like forum history, I suppose! I remember you being able to find the old profiles after the forum implosion. (Or at least I think it was you.) Also your ability to code is pretty impressive to me, who hasn't the foggiest how to code.


Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> what is with the sudden trend of lowercasing my (nick)name :p


 When people type shiftless, I usually extend that to their username.


----------



## ultraviolet

Photo Finish said:


> I never said people can't write however they like, I was just expressing my disgust at how unnatural it looks to read. It may feel natural to write (I personally can't see how though) but to me at least, if there aren't at least ellipses it just reads like there's a sudden interruption.


If it makes it easier for you, when I end sentences with ", so.' imagine me shrugging or going 'idunno'. like Butterfree said, it kind of indicates you're a bit reserved about making that statement: I'm reserved about making most statements. ~__~ That's the general mood and I speak like this basically all the time in real life - MD could tell you that. And I basically make posts in the same way that I speak in real life, because this is a forum! I used to meticulously edit my posts so they were proper and correct but it just wasn't a fun or interesting way to speak.



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Similarly, the time I yelled out "I HAVE BEEN UNDERSTOODING THIS!" in the middle of music theory class


one thing that my study partner and I did for basically the entirety of our 3D classes this year would be to stare at our screen, look at the tutor and go 'so how do I..... do??' and then gesture at the screen until he told us why our scene was exploding or something.



Zero Moment said:


> And so this became; _Grammar Discussion: The Thread_
> 
> also can someone explain to me how to use semicolons because english class didn't really get it through to me


In a very broad sense they have two uses:


when you're making a list that has punctuated items, e.g. I like three kinds of cake: chocolate, which is my favourite; birthday cake (because birthdays); and vanilla, because it's so plain.
to connect related independent clauses that don't have a coordinating conjunction already. that's gibberish so basically: it's to connect sentences that are related but could potentially be sentences on their own if you wanted. "I packed my umbrella; the rain was drowning everything outside." would be correct, "it was raining; so I packed my umbrella" isn't. these are shitty examples but you get the gist (the semicolon article on wiki explains it better).
it *can* be used to connect independent clauses to transitional phrases and stuff (e.g. "Everyone knows he is guilty of committing the crime; of course, it will never be proven") but this is kind of uncommon and I was personally taught not to do that. you can if you want. just don't do it in essays or published things. edit: this is in english obviously. they do other cool things in other languages.

As someone who studied grammar for about a year at university, it's kind of irritating how many people go on about grammar on the internet when like one of the more important elements of grammar is appropriacy. :| and yet nobody pays attention to this.

oh right this is about people not grammar: everyone is cool including viki opal zhorken cirruminish pathos alraune probably more. MD is the flower of tcod as always.


----------



## Superbird

It's easier to make a list of people on this forum who I dislike (mainly because that list is so small) than to make a list of people I like, because you're all awesome.

Also, I make special note of Music Dragon, who...I just don't even know. idefk. THE TROLL EXCEPT NOT ACTUALLY TROLLING SOMETIMES AND I DONT KNOW WHATEVER BLARRHG ASDFGHJKL
Also res. because res is...res. and I've learned a lot from res. probably not the right stuff, mind you, but.


----------



## Adriane

Photo Finish said:


> The people who write in nocaps I get used to, but this makes me cringe every time I read it.


In social writing (forums, Facebook, IRC, etc.) I write like I talk. I am all for great grammar in writing, but _actively policing my posts_ for really arbitrary things feels really artificial when I am just trying to be casual and social here? Really, I think legibility and understandability are of much greater importance. I use trailing conjunctions, inhibitors/intensifiers, and tag questions all the time in my social speech, so I don't see why it's a huge crime to write in the same fashion. I don't "go out of [my] way" to do it.


----------



## Jolty

did i not post in this thread again yet
well the other day i was thinking huh tcod is actually not so bad right now this is nice. my opinion on poly has gone up a lot, she's a very nice person.

but then with some of these threads that have been active in the past few days, i just see posts from certain people and think "my god what a massive tosser"
i think it's just one or two people at the moment but i expect there to be more.........

i'm pretty neutral on most people here since i've never spoken to them, or i think they're nice but some things they say/do grates the fuck out of me

and i do not doubt that most people do not hold me in very high regard


----------



## Autumn

Jolty said:


> did i not post in this thread again yet
> well the other day i was thinking huh tcod is actually not so bad right now this is nice. my opinion on poly has gone up a lot, she's a very nice person.


i try to be nice and understanding to everyone!! one of my biggest things is that i try not to judge people no matter the circumstance without getting to know them well first.



> and i do not doubt that most people do not hold me in very high regard


to be completely honest i think you're all right... when you're not posting in the debating hall. it's not that i always disagree with the points you make, it's that sometimes you just word them in very raw ways that can be offensive to other members and it seems like you're aware that you're doing it but you're doing it anyway! i think people might be less disapproving of you if you were a little more civil in making your points. i mean it just feels like your arguments sometimes consist of condescending insults which really aren't beneficial to a debate or serious discussion!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Superbird said:


> It's easier to make a list of people on this forum who I dislike (mainly because that list is so small) than to make a list of people I like, because you're all awesome.
> 
> Also, I make special note of Music Dragon, who...I just don't even know. idefk. THE TROLL EXCEPT NOT ACTUALLY TROLLING SOMETIMES AND I DONT KNOW WHATEVER BLARRHG ASDFGHJKL
> Also res. because res is...res. and I've learned a lot from res. probably not the right stuff, mind you, but.


nonsense, all the stuff is definitely right


----------



## Tarvos

Semicolons are for when you cannot use a comma, but a colon would look equally out of place. That is pretty much a semicolon. Also I like correct grammar, but I consider colloquial contractions to be "correct grammar". I.e. not inverting the sentence but tacking a question mark onto the end of it with rising intonation is correct grammar at times:

"You know you're not supposed to say that, right?"

English isn't so problematic in this regard anyway because the difference between colloquial and formal registers is somewhat smaller than it is in other languages. Go and speak French colloquially and you'll see why writing formal French (as if it had to be inspired by Proust) is absolute nonsense.

As for this topic, I have probably already posted in it somewhere, but I like a few people here including ZE ADMINISTRATOR. I also like ..., Vehement Mustelid, Scizor (wherever the hell that guy went), uv, Keta, Tailsy, Music Dragon, and people who aren't jumping to mind right now.


----------



## mewtini

ffffffffffffffffffff

I DEMAND A REVIVAL NOW *whacks fist into laptop*

Anyway, it's my /duty/ as revival tech support to actually make a post of substance. So.

*Mawile:* he was my first friend here ;; I don't think he's active any more, which makes me sad. 
*Silver:* She's always been super-nice, if not a little quirky, but honestly she just berates herself over every little thing and she really doesn't need to :c
*Mozankairu:* Okay, okay, maybe he's off to a rough extended-start. But when I talk to him, he's actually, like, understanding and rather friendly, so I'm not holding anything negative against him yet.
*Polymetric Sesquialtera:* <3 I've been talking to her more now 'cause she's on #tcod, but I did converse with her earlier on via VMing. She's another nice person! I think she also seems to have that "berate oneself" trend thing ;A; and I think she's, idk, a little fiery??? but yeah she's cool.
*Zhorken:* okay this is long overdue but I think Zhorken like. always seems to know stuff (well over half the population knows more than me at eighth grade but) and he's really funny too!
*Eifie:* sucks at rabbit puns "um excuse me where is everybunny they're missing out on this hopportunity" but she loves cute things. that is all.
*Hiikaru:* Kiru's one of those people that's like. super enthusiastic all the time and seeing vir's million question marks all the time just sparks joy!!!
*Superbird:* also one of my first friends here! I used to talk to him more, actually, but he's always been real nice and knowledgeable and :D
*Squornshellous Beta:* someone who hated my "OMG LOLZ" first incarnation here but we later got super close! She, too, BERATES HERSELF ffffffuuuu. what's with this trend?! but yeah I get the feeling that she like. wants to help everyBUNNY but doesn't know how????
*ultraviolet:* fun fun fun. Somehow her all lowercase thing makes her seem ALL the more friendly and laid back and relaxed and eee :D

okie I'm done I missed out on like NINETY NINE POINT NINE NINE NINE of the population but eh


----------



## Dannichu

I still bloody love everyone. I'm not on here as much, though it's not so much an 'oh, I'm too cool for the forums' thing, I just get _so_ annoyed when the site doesn't load. I do miss some people from back in th' day, but SPOON is still here, and she's secretly my favourite anyway :D

I miss talking to Pathos and Kratos because I totally adore both of them - Pathos is my favourite TV person and Kratos is all gruff but actually the coolest, loveliest person ever. They're both incredible artists. I didn't mean to group you together like that.

Eifie is great, and my newest bud on the forum (can I call you my bud? When two people share a love of Luna, I feel a level of formality can be dipensed with), and I LOVE talking about 999 with you. My actual favourite thing to do on the forum (/in the world) is discuss why an awesome thing is awesome, and you are a superb awesome-discussion-buddy. (sorry that I'm not and take ages to reply)

Kinova is one of my favourite people, and I love having you on twitter/FB so I un-stalkerishly know what you're up to because we don't talk so much anymore and AGAIN that's my stupid fault. I think you're BRILLIANT.

Cirrus and opal are perfection (my housemate thinks they are the two most beautiful people she's ever seen and thinks Cirrus is 'a pixie born in the heart of a flower'), but should let me know what they're up to more often. Easter break? They play 7 Wonders with me :D

You know who else is great? Datura. I never spoke to you too much on the forums, but I love all the stuff you post on FB and I especially love your love of sociological things. Keep it up, you are going to be so great. Oh, and Fynx (feels weird to call you that, though) is similar, although we have been friends from the forum for a while, I really like seeing what you're up to even if we don't talk so much these days. 

Alraune is the very loveliest, but we haven't really talked much. (I think you're fantastic!)

surskitty is incredible, and having you over last year was brilliant and I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did. I don't know if you know, but Mhals and I have invented a scale that runs from 0 to surskitty that is used when evaluating the excellence of someone's clothing choices. I really hope we're able to take you up on your offer of staying with you sometime, I'd love that so much :) (tell your mum I say hi)

I can't write paragraphs about everyone I love because I'm going to run out of superlatives (although I might actually just mean 'positive adjectives), but for now I'll just say that I also totally love Espeon, Butterfree, Grimdour, Shadow Serenity, CrazyLinoone, Harlequin, Blastoise, Phantom, uv, Kai, Keltena, Ruby and Lorem. And other people. And I just found the post I made in this exact thread and it basically says what I've just spent ages typing here. 

And now I'm going to find the older thread because in it Cirrus calls me the Stephen Fry of the forums (which continues to be the greatest compliment anyone's ever given me) and Mhals talks about her 4-year plan to get me to love her (which totally worked).


----------



## Autumn

Mewtini said:


> I think she also seems to have that "berate oneself" trend thing ;A;


this is my life ;D it's how I roll

ANYWAY NOW IT'S MY TURN IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED HERE AND MORE THING HAPPEN

ok first off i have to give props to hiikaru for being the bestest sheeps. srsly kiru why are you always so fun to talk to you why are you always so super happy idk but it's awesome never change :D

vm also gets a shoutout as well (yes yes i know you weren't the first person to be shouted-out but _you already fukken know what i think of you_) for /also/ being the bestest sheeps, for being the person that decided to take that sentence entirely out of context and use "the bestest sheeps" to refer to a person's awesomeness level, for being the best movie buff person because fuck yeah movie buff people, for being same politics as me for all things you know i love ya <3

fynx remains the best music person to talk to i wish we talked more but you never seem to be around ;A;

ultraviolet i also wish i talked to you more you're fukken hilarious and awesome and butts.

mewtini why are you so awesome you're a year and one day younger than my sister and everyone knows how much i hate my sister but you're like 232484389103832 times as awesome as my sister what the hell happened why i dun get it but never change never stop being the BEST TCOD YOUNGUN OK

surskitty we need to talk more about pokéspe even though i still don't read it just because it's fun to hear you explain things about it and you also post lots of funny things you're a cool person :p

I MIGHT HAVE MORE TO SAY in better detail but fuck i didn't get much sleep last night and i wanted to give shout-outs to mah bestest sheeps anyhow.


----------



## Eifie

cry sob Dannichu is great too Dannichu is my bud I am so pleased to be like the first person in your post. I swear I'll reply to your VM soon. Oh no... it's been even longer than I thought... whoops.

Maybe I should actually... post in one of these threads for once. Okay um.

Cirrus is my bestest friend and e is totally going to come visit me in Canada. >:( E shares a love of neopets and Cilan and maybe Dangan Ronpa so basically all that is good and holy in the world. Also e was willing to accept all my donations to customize the world's greatest neopet so you should all have infinite respect.

omg surely I talk to other people on this forum. I like Mewtini! Mewtini is cool. Mewtini has won my ultimate respect and approval for her posts in the Cilan thread therefore I recommend Mewtini to all of you.

I like Clover too! They're my biggest tumblr crush because I've reblogged half of their blog. Sorry Clover.


----------



## Minish

SURE WHY NOT.

I'm in love with opal I guess, I'm in best Neofriends with Eifie, I don't hate Butterfree promise, Mewtini is my new best Cilanfriend (very prestigious rank), Dannichu is still a big favourite and maybe wins through tenacity, and Keltena and surskitty are my number ones for talking about shared fandoms lately. I really really like Zhorken, ultraviolet, Mhals, Clover (keep loving the adacho) and a bunch others probably idk. I want them all to have great lives and comfy experiences (even if we don't talk often), lots and lots.


There are several people I really like in theory but never seem to talk to much! :c There are several people I like (even a lot!) in theory but whose company I can't stand. There are only one or two people I can't stand at _all_. :ooOOO

this post feels really similar to my last few.



Dannichu said:


> ... and thinks Cirrus is 'a pixie born in the heart of a flower


I think you've told me that before, but my response remains "...omg"


----------



## Bratnik

Sorry for the different nick (I lost my password, it was unrecoverable, and so I had to make a new account, I am Tarvos) but I probably would like most of you.

I just don't talk often here anymore because my common interests with most of you have been marginalised over time, which is a shame, but it is what happens to people.


----------



## Spoon

I honestly can't think of anyone I don't like. I mean, yeah, there's sometimes where I look at what people post and it's like, "really?" But, that's generally few and far in between and I don't really dwell on to it. 

I miss a lot of the old OS gang, though. And it makes me sad that most of them aren't on here anymore. 




Dannichu said:


> I do miss some people from back in th' day, but SPOON is still here, and she's secretly my favourite anyway :D


 Haha, yes! :D


----------



## Phantom

Eh, I think I've landed on the line of 'person people can't stand' after my little... whatever the hell that was. 

I am making it better, promise. 

I _do_ need to make a shout out to Black Yoshi. Bro, if it wasn't for you letting me bounce off ideas for TDC, it propbably wouldn't never have finished "Sovngarde Beckons". You also took the time to make a supercool cover and stuff for the fic. 

Sir, you are a sir.


----------



## Murkrow

Phantom said:


> Eh, I think I've landed on the line of 'person people can't stand' after my little... whatever the hell that was.


Nah you're cool, I'm pretty sure they're talking about me. HEY HAS ANYONE HEARD OF GRAMMAR, LET'S ALL TALK ABOUT GRAMMAR.


Anyway I swear I'll post a proper post in this thread like I said I would, just as soon as I have less stuff going on! Also after I decide whether to format it like a list and put people in categories of "people I like", "people I like a bit more than that" etc, or mention fewer people but write more about what I think about each of them.


----------



## Mai

So I logged on today and ooops inactivity banner :( I hope I can at least be one of the generally well-liked lurkers who everyone seems to know about for some reason

But uh right! I really wish I went on #tcod more than I do now, since it seems fun and I'd probably get to know a lot of the people I just idly like more??? But I always feel awkward coming into the channel and leaving everything running indefinitely so I don't have to re-enter just... really isn't an option for me... OTL I also usually end up embarrassing myself somehow ahaha

*Hiikaru* is one of those people I idly like! You're always so uplifting and approachable and aaa??? You're just like. A benevolent forum entity that's always really helpful and this feels kind of weird because it feels like everyone says this about you? Like I'm not sure if you want to be defined as "that one really enthusiastic person who does textwalls" all the time, but we don't really speak much so I don't really have anything personal :(

*miruku*, *blazhyroo*, and *Omskivar* are still excellent <333 <> we have our place to use/hang out/be inactive at, but hey, you're all still here so. it kind of feels like I haven't been talking to all of you as much lately, though; it's terrible. I've been trying to initiate conversation more though so! Hopefully.

Blazhy wait you get an extra paragraph for listening to my silly IRL everythings (and also you just being the best ever). Your opinion of me probably drops with every story/piece of information that involves me existing IRL, but you're really the only one I talk to about things like that and? Thanks, really. I hope it isn't too obnoxious

*Storm* and *Dinru* are also great bubblrfriends and I just really look up to them? It also feels like I don't talk to you two enough, it's just that bubblr gives the illusion of actual interaction through liking/rebubbling posts? Which is kind of terrible when I'm trying not to rebubble anything, welp. 

*VM* by which I mean Mr. Vanilla Milkshake, you missed a perfect reference with your namechange!!! I used to feel really awkward about/with/at/[some other preposition] you for not very good reasons, but uh right??? Things change, I guess. You're cool.

*Eifie*, *CirrusMinish*, *Spoon*! All of you are grouped together because you're generally awesome-seeming people and also because your posts in the favorite anime thread led to me watching Princess Jellyfish. :D I haven't gotten very far in the manga yet but. It's great. Everyone is great. I thought you should know.

*Mewtini* you're back mog. I don't remember exactly how close we were back then, but I was really worried by your sudden disappearance! I'm glad you returned; you are basically just great! I'm sorry if we never spoke beforehand and this is weird. It felt like we did, though.

where did *Metallica (/MF/Mei Fanboy)* and *Linoone* gooo :c

on an ending note, *pathos* is hypothetically pretty cool but it seems like I'm incapable of interacting with him without being objectively confusing and/or terrible, or at least assuming I was later. Don't reply to this pathos you'll prove me right


----------



## Superbird

All right, time to actually make the list for real. I'm like that guy who basically everyone forgets about until I suddenly speak up. :3

Part of that is because I've really never connected with anyone on this forum up until the Battle for Asber, where I began to communicate with a lot of the users I know well at the moment.

That includes, basically, *Mai, Blazhy, Denryu/Ampharos, bulbasaur, Seeker* and *sreservoir*. And to those of them, particularly sreservior, to whom I seem kind of selfish and inconsiderate, I'm sorry and I'm working on that. 

Also here on the forum are the people with whom I go back a bit of a ways. Unfortunately, some of them aren't here any more or visit very rarely, mainly *Chief Zackrai, Silver,* and *Cloudsong*. And then there are *Polymetric* who lives in North Carolina, hence my interest back then, and *Mewtini*, who remains my good friend to this day and whom I hope to keep as a good friend for a long time.

The thing is, I never really connected with most of the moderators or older members here, and the majority of my closer friends on this forum have a later join date than I do.  I think that when I first joined I was a bit scared of the older members who had more power, more influence, and more potential danger to my survival.

Oh, and *Green* is a cool guy too.


----------



## Zero Moment

I think, with me, the only members I've really connected with are the ones who frequented the Mafia forums. Mainly, this was *Mewtini, VM, bulbasaur, Lyra Heartstrings, RK-9, Superbird, Phantom, Maimi........* there are surely more, but it's been so long since I've really _talked_ to anybody on here that it's hard to remember.

EL EDITO: *MysticMoon* too. Also, what's with the name bolding? Makes me feel like I'm voting for someone.


----------



## Ether's Bane

My turn now.

First shoutout goes to *VM*. All-around awesome guy in every way ever. Probably the guy who I'm closest to on this forum, and with good reason.

*Poly* is next. For a long time, I didn't talk to her much, but ever since I started going to #tcod, I've talked to her much more, and she's proven to also be really cool.

Let me take this opportunity to (once again) say that VM and Poly make an ADORABLE couple. :D

Then there's *Zero Moment*. I wish he could go to #tcod, because he's also a really cool guy. Also, he has an awesome Tumblr.

*Phantom*'s all right too. Yes, she's made mistakes here, but who hasn't. I definitely think she's a decent member.

I've started talking to *Mewtini* a little more via #tcod. I'm glad she decided to come back - it's quite impressive that she's only 11 and already contributing so well to TCoD.

*Maimi* is also pretty cool. I liked planning alongside her in the Battle for Asber. 

In fact, I'll give a shoutout to some of you from the BfA now: the aforementioned Maimi, *sreservoir, Crazy Linoone, Metallica Fanboy* (I want those two back), and *blazhy*.

Two members who I don't really talk so much to anymore but who I still think of positively are *Squarewalker* and *Grimdour.* 

Another member who doesn't come to TCoD anymore but who I still have a good opinion of is *Zora* (who, incidentally, has an awesome Tumblr as well).

And speaking of Tumblr, I'll add *Noctowl* and *Worst Username Ever* to my shoutout list. Again, I don't talk to them much, but I frequent (and follow) their Tumblrs, and I think that they are fairly interesting people.

And that's all from me.


----------



## Zero Moment

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Then there's *Zero Moment*. I wish he could go to #tcod, because he's also a really cool guy. Also, he has an awesome Tumblr.


I wish I _could_ go to #tcod :P
Although, if there's some sorta irc app for Android.....

And how could I ever forget about *Karkat Vantass*? He was a pretty cool guy. Too bad he left.....


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I did one of these not too long ago but I guess there's never a bad time for member appreciation posts!

This is going to be really long because there isn't anyone on TCoD that I honestly don't like.
*Mewtini* is really awesome and I'm glad to see her back! 
*Hiikaru* is super-nice and great at explaining things!
*Lyra* seems to share all my interests/fandoms and is generally pretty awesome
*Zero Moment* is a really cool guy who is a really cool guy.
*res* doubleplusgood.
*Maimi* is also really great.
*DarkAura*, like Mewtini, is one of the more mature younger members and is really nice.
*Flora* and *Flareth* have awesome blogs.
*Spoon* and *Dannichu* I haven't talked to much directly, but are practically impossible not to like.
*Music Dragon* has all the fabulousness. All of it.
*ultraviolet* always makes me smile.
*Rainbow_Dashie* is really fun to talk to, especially about awesome movies.
*Photo Finish* shouldn't be so self-deprecating! He is pretty great.
*Sangfroidish* is Sangfroidish.
*Phantom* is generally quite nice and fun to talk to. Also fun to mafia with.
*Tarvos* may not post on here as much, but is still great chatting with.
*Scootaloo* is a really nice and awesome younger member.
*pathos* is super great.
*opaltiger* and *cirrus* are awesome peoples.
*Fynx* and *surskitty* and *Negrek* all do an awesome job,
*Butterfree* are bestest sheeps.

I think I'm forgetting someone....


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> *DarkAura*, like Mewtini, is one of the more mature younger members and is really nice.
> *Flora* and *Flareth* have awesome blogs.
> *Photo Finish* shouldn't be so self-deprecating! He is pretty great.


Yes, I forgot about them entirely. Big ups to them from me, too.



> I think I'm forgetting someone....


You are, but we all know what you think of her. :)


----------



## blazheirio889

Maimi said:


> *miruku*, *blazhyroo*, and *Omskivar* are still excellent <333 <> we have our place to use/hang out/be inactive at, but hey, you're all still here so. it kind of feels like I haven't been talking to all of you as much lately, though; it's terrible. I've been trying to initiate conversation more though so! Hopefully.
> 
> Blazhy wait you get an extra paragraph for listening to my silly IRL everythings (and also you just being the best ever). Your opinion of me probably drops with every story/piece of information that involves me existing IRL, but you're really the only one I talk to about things like that and? Thanks, really. I hope it isn't too obnoxious


Welp I have that inactivity banner too, so may as well chase it away by replying to this~

We don't talk as much, is true and is unfortunate ): But we're still ~good friends~ and that's what matters! Plus most of our conversation before was all BfA and while it was fun, it got kinda exhausting after a while... anyway! You deserve an extra paragraph too (or more, but don't wanna clutter the post) for listening to /my/ IRL stuff and for actually actively talking to me when I'm feeling down! And contrary to your belief, every story/piece of info that involves you existing IRL makes me respect you more! So don't feel obnoxious or anything. 

Unfortunately since ASB kinda blew up I haven't been active around here at all and I don't talk to a lot of people... I don't think I have much else to say OTL res, Omski, and bulbasaur are still awesome, MF and Linoone are also awesome but need to come back, etc. 

... I really do need to be more active around here, hnng


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Maimi said:


> *miruku*, *blazhyroo*, and *Omskivar* are still excellent <333 <> we have our place to use/hang out/be inactive at, but hey, you're all still here so. it kind of feels like I haven't been talking to all of you as much lately, though; it's terrible. I've been trying to initiate conversation more though so! Hopefully.


have any of us been talking around much at all very much lately



> *Storm* and *Dinru* are also great bubblrfriends and I just really look up to them? It also feels like I don't talk to you two enough, it's just that bubblr gives the illusion of actual interaction through liking/rebubbling posts? Which is kind of terrible when I'm trying not to rebubble anything, welp.


and by bubblrfriends you mean



> where did *Metallica (/MF/Mei Fanboy)* and *Linone* gooo :c


what's a linone



Superbird said:


> And to those of them, particularly sreservior, to whom I seem kind of selfish and inconsiderate, I'm sorry and I'm working on that.


unforgivable!



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> *res* doubleplusgood.


why double



blazheirio889 said:


> Welp I have that inactivity banner too, so may as well chase it away by replying to this~
> 
> We don't talk as much, is true and is unfortunate ): But we're still ~good friends~ and that's what matters! Plus most of our conversation before was all BfA and while it was fun, it got kinda exhausting after a while... anyway!


not convinced that that proper is what exhausted but eh.



> You deserve an extra paragraph too (or more, but don't wanna clutter the post) for listening to /my/ IRL stuff and for actually actively talking to me when I'm feeling down! And contrary to your belief, every story/piece of info that involves you existing IRL makes me respect you more! So don't feel obnoxious or anything.


unatla, on the other hand, is fixneedful >(((


----------



## shy ♡

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> *pathos* is super great.


I think you're super great too! Aw *u* you're a cool person I think we should talk more!



Maimi said:


> on an ending note, *pathos* is hypothetically pretty cool but it seems like I'm incapable of interacting with him without being objectively confusing and/or terrible, or at least assuming I was later. Don't reply to this pathos you'll prove me right


SORRY but you're wrong! I don't think you're terrible I think you're actually pretty cool. It is a shame we don't talk more you should #tcod more often!



Dannichu said:


> I miss talking to Pathos and Kratos because I totally adore both of them - Pathos is my favourite TV person and Kratos is all gruff but actually the coolest, loveliest person ever. They're both incredible artists. I didn't mean to group you together like that.


We're grouped together because we're secretly married ~ u_u omg no but it's so hard to find people who love tv as much as I do Danni I miss talking to you!! And thank you ;n; I love your art too I miss seeing that also!


----------



## kyeugh

Hi, I'm going to post here now. 

I haven't known her long, but the whole time I have, *Mewtini* has been really friendly and open minded. 

*Kyntelle* has been really helpful and tons of fun to work with. Thanks for pulling B&G out of the hole. 

I don't talk to *surskitty* very often, but we've had a few conversations and they've been really nice.  And their art is amazing.

I wouldn't say we're very close, but I appreciate people like *Equinoxe* and *VM* who set my head on straight (too many others to count). 

*Absolutely* (aka Scootaloo) because she's fun and although I obviously get on her nerves from time to time, she's not reluctant to help me out with nearly anything. Also, good artist and RPer. 

*Jirachu* because they're so happy all the time!

*Hippy*, last but certainly not least, because she's fun to talk to and had been more help to me regarding personal things than most people IRL.


----------



## Autumn

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I think I'm forgetting someone....





Lyra Heartstrings said:


> You are, but we all know what you think of her. :)


I DON'T >:(


----------



## Scootaloo

Mozankairu said:


> *Absolutely* (aka Scootaloo) because she's fun and although I obviously get on her nerves from time to time, she's not reluctant to help me out with nearly anything. Also, good artist and RPer.


sorry about that, i'm just in general an irritable person :/

anyways
*Fynx* is great and awesome and my best friend sister bias what are you talking about
*Poly* is a great user too, and musical which is awesome.
*Kirucat* I talk to you all the time. Vi is so nice and has helped me out a bunch with art, and showed me some fun things about math (Vi Hart.)


----------



## DragonHeart

Bleh.... I feel like i dont know anybody......but i guess
*Anybody* you're pretty cool even though I have never really talked to you....
PS. LOVE THE SIGGIE!!!! that movie is FREAKIN AWESOME!!!

*Hippy* I really dont know her very well eaither but, from what I've noticed she is very nice and caring, and loves to cheer people up which i think is a wonderful trait


----------



## Mai

Zero Moment said:


> I think, with me, the only members I've really connected with are the ones who frequented the Mafia forums. Mainly, this was *Mewtini, VM, bulbasaur, Lyra Heartstrings, RK-9, Superbird, Phantom, Maimi........* there are surely more, but it's been so long since I've really _talked_ to anybody on here that it's hard to remember.
> 
> EL EDITO: *MysticMoon* too. Also, what's with the name bolding? Makes me feel like I'm voting for someone.


The fact that past tense is necessary when talking about the mafia forums is terrible :( My hosting near the end was too, considering how I pretty much abandoned all of my games, but. And yeah; we don't really talk much/at all, but at the same time it still feels like we're kind of... idle friends or something? I'm not sure if that's the best way to describe it

I don't know about the bolding, it just... felt right, I guess? For people who just want to hear about themself but don't want to CTRL + F



blazheirio889 said:


> [..]


you must have a weird idea of respect because my stories undeserve it

You do need to active, though! I don't have advice on how to start but



pathos said:


> SORRY but you're wrong! I don't think you're terrible I think you're actually pretty cool. It is a shame we don't talk more you should #tcod more often!


thank

I'll try, then? Hopefully as one of the things that I try to do that actually happens instead of as a sort of eventual goal.



sreservoir said:


> what's a linone


typo of Linoone I am gomen



sreservoir said:


> unatla, on the other hand, is fixneedful >(((


also have already prodded, is going to happen soon!


----------



## Phantom

Maimi said:


> The fact that past tense is necessary when talking about the mafia forums is terrible :( My hosting near the end was too, considering how I pretty much abandoned all of my games, but. And yeah; we don't really talk much/at all, but at the same time it still feels like we're kind of... idle friends or something? I'm not sure if that's the best way to describe it


About Mafia-ers: I think people just naturally bond after killing each other for fun on a regular basis, and sometimes in new and exciting ways. 

Honestly, there are so many former mafia players that I miss.


----------



## Music Dragon

I feel like I should join in and spread the love! You know, some shout-outs to my homies on the block! Or something! I don't know what it's called, I like slang though!

*Nanana* is one of my closest TCoD friends. Really dependable guy, always listens when I rant about my problems. I don't know what I'd do without you. Stay cool, homie! Homy? How do you spell that anyway? I know the plural is "homies"... I don't know, I'll just stop it with the street... things.

*LunarFlowerAngel* has an awesome sense of humour. Remember that story you told me about the orange and the plastic bag? I don't remember it but you should totally tell everyone, it was hilarious! Was it - I think it went something like this: An orange and a plastic bag walk into a bar... and the orange says... Okay, never mind, I forgot how it went. But I remember the punchline was "Now _that's_ zesty!" It was hilarious. Hilarious! In context.

*H1dd3n_Drag0n*, my favourite drinking buddy! You're super boring normally, but man, are you a riot when you've had a few drinks! It's kind of a shame I have to hang out with you even when you're not drunk because it's really awkward and honestly I find it kind of sad that you're the kind of person who can only open up to people while intoxicated. But maybe I'm just saying that because I don't know you so well. I mean, who do I think I am, your therapist? Well!

*MooStar*, we've only met once but I already feel like we connect on some deeper level. I don't think anyone else has ever been so accepting of my various annoying quirks right off the bat. Usually when I come up to someone and ask to lick their eyeballs and stroke their hair, they look at me like I'm crawling with maggots and then they walk away quickly. But you didn't seem to mind! That made me so happy. I've got a feeling this might be the beginning of something great. By the way, I think you gave me the wrong phone number, because the one I've got doesn't seem to be working. No worries, just PM me and I'll see you later!

*LoveHateHero*, I don't even know you. Why are you on this list?

*nerdpoker_david* deserves a round of applause from the forums. This guy basically _invented_ fishing. Seriously, there isn't a single aspect of modern fishing that he didn't somehow have a hand in. Abel-Nerdpoker theorem? Check. Inverse law of squarefish? Check. General solution to the card game Go Fish? Check, check and check! Become friends with this guy, seriously - he's got a Nobel Prize coming up!

*DoeDear*, I don't talk to you very often - in fact I don't talk to you at all - but reading your posts has given me the impression that you're the kind of person that I don't know anything about, and I can respect that.

*potsale*, we've known each other longer than I can remember. I don't know where I'd be without you. Certainly not TCoD, I can tell you that! This place really isn't what it used to be. All the cool people are gone. Now all I do here is complain about how all the cool people are gone while talking to you and waiting for MooStar to reply to my messages. I swear, I'll get the hell out of here and find another forum with cooler members the moment I figure out how to break the curse that prevents you from ever leaving TCoD.


----------



## Zero Moment

Maimi said:


> The fact that past tense is necessary when talking about the mafia forums is terrible :( My hosting near the end was too, considering how I pretty much abandoned all of my games, but. And yeah; we don't really talk much/at all, but at the same time it still feels like we're kind of... idle friends or something? I'm not sure if that's the best way to describe it


I think it's the absurd amount of times we've been Mafia together
I think we were together three games in a row once?

But anyways, in the paranoia of Mafia the only people who can inexplicably trust each other are the Mafia, and I guess that builds a sort of chillitude between players over time


----------



## Mai

Zero Moment said:


> I think it's the absurd amount of times we've been Mafia together
> I think we were together three games in a row once?
> 
> But anyways, in the paranoia of Mafia the only people who can inexplicably trust each other are the Mafia, and I guess that builds a sort of chillitude between players over time


we probably were, haha

at one point I was mafia/terrorist at least four times in a row, I think, so it wouldn't be surprising!

Also, you get to _kill people_ together. Perfect bonding/trust exercise!


----------



## Phantom

Maimi said:


> we probably were, haha
> 
> at one point I was mafia/terrorist at least four times in a row, I think, so it wouldn't be surprising!
> 
> Also, you get to _kill people_ together. Perfect bonding/trust exercise!


I am pretty sure for most of my mafia's the mafia ended up being the same people, even with RNGing names/roles.

For like four games in a row I was the doctor. As GM I had people PM me and say "Please don't make me x role".


----------



## Mai

Phantom said:


> I am pretty sure for most of my mafia's the mafia ended up being the same people, even with RNGing names/roles.
> 
> For like four games in a row I was the doctor. As GM I had people PM me and say "Please don't make me x role".


oh wow remember when Karkat Vantas/Kam was always alien

I had him in one of my games once and he ACTUALLY ROLLED ALIEN I felt so bad, but y'know

he was so angry, but he ended up winning so

EDIT: This is kind of becoming Mafia: The Thread, oops


----------



## DarkAura

My list nine months or so ago wasn't that big, so here's a new list!

*Ulqi-chan*: Second verse, same as the first. I've known her for three years or so. Wonder where she's been...
*Poseidia:* I know her by the username of Thireven, and she's pretty awesome. Isn't one to take shit, and, while half the time she's angry, the other half of the time is really fun to hang out with her.
*VM:* I've only talked with him a few times, but he's really nice! He was really supportive when we were talking about spelling bees and the one that I was in a month ago!
*Music Dragon:* Haven't even talked to you, but hey, local fabulousness laws say so. I think I should stop with referencing that now.
*Greaser Lala:* We're both a fan of Mew Mew Power, and she's fun to talk to.
*Mai:* Haven't really talked to in a while, but you're nice, and a good mafia player.
*Zero Moment:* Simply because you remind me of my friend.
*Phantom:* You're a pretty nice person!
*Hippy:* She's nice and caring, but it sucks how a lot of stuff is going bad for her, and I always want to cheer her up.


There's so many members I know of, I can't name them all!


----------



## Phantom

Maimi said:


> EDIT: This is kind of becoming Mafia: The Thread, oops


Sort of. But that's because all us Mafia players are epic. 

BTW *VM *and me, best team ever.

*ducks poly* 

HA!


----------



## Autumn

Phantom said:


> Sort of. But that's because all us Mafia players are epic.
> 
> BTW *VM *and me, best team ever.
> 
> *ducks poly*
> 
> HA!


oh come on seriously you're gonna go there. why would you go there >:/


----------



## Zero Moment

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> oh come on seriously you're gonna go there. why would you go there >:/


u jelly


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You guys are all fantastic.

Except _you._


----------



## Hippy

*Absolutely:* Is so so nice and friendly and is just a nice person. Except I can't get used to her new username :)

*Nobody:* Is always nice and makes the forum games really fun! :)

*DragonHeart:* I don't know her too well, but she almost always to be in a good mood, and she is so very nice! :)

*Yami Angel Christian:* Is kind of intimidating. The Ugg Man is so nice and friendly, but Yami seems _so smart_ that it's almost scary! But The Ugg Man makes the forum games very interesting as well! And I can imagine myself having interesting conversations with The Ugg Man. Oh, and Yami's preferred pronoun is "The Ugg Man" which is cool. :) 

*Kaithepokemontrainer:* Is so nice :) I don't know him very well, but he has always been so nice to me, and is very good at cheering me up! He also seems insightful, which is good. I can imagine myself having very good conversations with him. :)

*Jirachu:* IS SO SWEET!! Oh my, she is so sweet and nice and friendly and all that! :) 

*Mozankairu:* Is a close friend of mine. He knows things that I haven't told anyone else, and is always willing to listen to me vent and complain. Oh, and he makes me feel so great because he comes to me for advice sometimes, and I LOVE to give advice! :)

*I leik Squirtles:* Is super nice! And he makes me feel great because he came to me for advice, which makes me feel a warm and fuzzy inside :) 

*DarkAura:* Is so great :) She makes me feel better when I'm depressed, and she is just spectacular. :)

*Flora:* Is awesome! She is really nice and her blog is interesting, even though it gets obnoxious songs about Spinning Heads stuck in my head. :)


There are so many other people on here that I want to talk about, but my list would go on forever if I mentioned everyone on here that I like. Pretty much everyone on here is awesome, and I have yet to meet someone I dislike. Oh, by the way, that list isn't in any particular order :)


----------



## Flora

Hippy said:


> even though it gets obnoxious songs about Spinning Heads stuck in my head. :)


I linked it _once_. _Maybe _twice. (It's not even a song, it's just a snippet of one played 8000 times please don't make me link it again I already got Mewtini by accident)

Uh, I don't really have anything to say? You all are pretty rad. (I just really wanted to reply to that


----------



## Murkrow

*Dannichu* is the best person. If the members here were brands of jaffa cakes, you would be McVities.

*Flora* is cool, it's sad that you seem to post in the grr thread so much though :(

I get mixed up between *sv_01*, *sovram* and *sresevoir* sometimes. I think you all had no avatar at some point or another, and when I see that, I automatically look at the beginning of the username but I guess I'm too lazy to read past the first letter. For what it's worth though, I like whichever one of you/combination of you I'm thinking of right now!

*Spoon* is pretty rad! My mind is convinced you actually do look like whatever kind of cat it is in your avatar. If you were a jaffa cake you'd be from Sainsbury's. (because that's going to mean SO MUCH to people not from the UK)

I like *Phantom* and I was going to say that I think you should post more, but then I realised that I only think you post less than you used to because there's no current series of Doctor Who currently airing so most of the things you do post about these days doesn't really interest me. Sorry! :P
EDIT: Also you obviously must look like David Tennant.

*Lyra Heartstrings* seems chill.

*Zephyrous Castform* reminds me of that tvtropes page I was on a while ago that said the longer a "I'm back!" post is on a forum after a long absence, the more likely it is they won't stick around. Silly!

People I didn't mention I am either indifferent to, will feel guilty if I remember you later, or I don't much like you. Don't worry, I probably don't not like _you_ though! Unless you don't like me, in which case I don't not not like you.

Also it scares me a bit that a couple of people here have said they generally don't like people by default.

Oh, and 


Vanilla Mongoose said:


> *Sangfroidish* is Sangfroidish.


this.


----------



## LadyJirachu

The people here seem nice^^

I'm still a little shy tho since i'm so sensitive. but i'm posting here today cuz i'm bored and unsure what else to do with myself o.o;


----------



## kyeugh

This thread was great and it's been over two years so we should do it again.  There are a lot of new people, so hopefully this won't be redundant.



Spoiler: Somewhat Long



*Elektronika* isn't around here very often and we haven't talked in awhile but she's super cool and she I wish she wasn't so sad recently.

*Lavender* is also super cool!  It's been a really long time since we've spoken because my parents hate her for some reason I guess but she's super sweet and I love talking to her and I hope she comes back soon because I miss her.

*Scootaloo* is pretty great as well!  I haven't talked to them in a long time because my phone has been gone but they're nice and do really good cosplays.  They should stop by tcod more often!

*Vipera Magnifica* is funny and seems pretty knowledgeable about a fair amount of things, and also his cosplays are good too.  The phrase, "darling i'm a nightmare dressed like a snake meme," also comes into my head at least twice a day.  It's terrible.

*Keldeo* is an excellent referee and an even better person!  Also she has been miraculously mature since like age twelve in stark contrast to myself and I mean how do you even do that, really.

*I liek Squirtles* is great for like a million reasons.  He does cool stuff like theatre and writing and is in good fandoms.  Also he reads a lot which I've found to be unfortunately uncommon in guys my age!  He's also super great to talk to whenever I'm in a rut.

*MrKyurem* is MrKyurem.  There need be no explanation.

*Hiikaru* is super knowledgeable and nice and I haven't been talking to vim much lately because our time zones are kind of wonky now but I try to when I can!  Vi helps me a lot and I would probably be at least 60% dumber in a lot of areas without vir advice.

*Emperor_Evuls* is an amazing person that should not feel bad about herself nearly as much as she does!  Also that Link cosplay she did awhile back was great.  I'm not sure why I always remember people's cosplays.

*Dar* seems really well-meaning and genuine and also their avatar is magnificent.

*Murkrow* is great and I don't talk to him much because I'm bad at initiating conversation but whenever we talk he says a lot of interesting things and I think he has a lot of good points of view on things in general!

*Flora* is a gem of a human being and does not deserve all the weird manipulative stuff that is happening to her.  Soon she will graduate and break free of her mortal restraints, promptly making every person who's ever wronged her to evaporate on the spot.  Don't worry, it's coming soon.  Just hang in there.

*Silver* where did you go.  You have an excellent taste in books and I haven't spoken to you in awhile although that may or may not be my fault?  I saw you messaged me on facebook but when I checked there was no message.  So like.  I don't know.  Blame the programmers.


And I think that's everyone that I know personally!  Probably.  Maybe not.  If I forget anyone I'll probably edit them in or something.


----------



## Autumn

i have a raging boner for VM but we all knew that
(not really)


----------



## Cygni11

I like the people here!


----------



## audrey729

Really nice, some people are pottymouths, though. But in general, I think it's awesome!!


----------



## Murkrow

Since I never venture into the Behind the Avatar thread, I came up with ideas on my own for what people look like. A lot of the time it was their avatars but there are two that are a mystery to me.

I imagined Butterfree looked like Gypsy Moth from Lego Racers.
And Opal looked like this enemy from Streets of Rage.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I don't know who this Darkanine person is but I feel like he has an australium gold medigun. 
Just a hunch.


----------



## LadyJirachu

I like people as long as they aren't mean or causing drama.

Meaness and drama trigger me loads.


----------



## M&F

you know what? hell yeah let's necro this thread. let's necro it until we have enough positivity to weigh out all of the whatever the hell was going on back in 2012

besides being The Almighty Admin and all of that, Butterfree is so much fun to be around! it's like you always end up laterally getting into whatever she's currently into
kyeugh is a good friend who I'm always glad to have on board!
Flora is precious!
Eifie
Negrek is also tons of fun to be around, there's someone who knows how to extract the maximum enjoyment out of a given thing
ILS is chill and nice and also very useful for purposes of not being the only latina in a given room around here

I should do more but I have a poor sense of who's Properly Back in the forums


----------



## Eifie

M&F said:


> Eifie


----------



## Herbe

Man I always thought you were cool as hell eifie. You were like, one of The People that I thought was cool to talk with/ hang around, especially as a youngun on here. And you're still dope! So there's that :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I can't say i'd go into detail about everyone because i would inevitably leave someone out.
Please, if i leave you out, do not be offended i just pulled a big stupid.

-Butterfree - For making this Amazing website along with the nicest forum on the Internet, a decently cool fanfiction and a bunch of cool sprites from when you were younger. Oh and you made sutoraiku high. And a bunch of cool guides. Honestly i could go on and on, but i can spend hours on your website (and i have). Actually Butterfree's personality is cool in general too.

-Negreck - Hmm... i don't know too much about negreck but negreck has a cat and I think a fanfiction and negreck created 'Create stuff and Chill" which is an award-winning idea, or should be anyway.

-Jirachu - For being a friend, you think my posts are cool and your pretty cool and your just so happy and it brings the energy up in the forums and makes everyone positive and happy.

-Eifie - For being almost as popular as me.

-Kung-fu-ferret - For confusing the heck out of me when i introduced myself, and then being pretty helpful and making that new fake-region, ultimately leading to me making sprites again, better than before!

-Kyeugh - For being cool and funny and for blowing me away with your poetry. I thought only old people liked poetry other than me.

-Bluwiikoon - for being really cool and your art is cool and your website and i really like nosepass now.

-Greninlucazarlup - For making me practice everyday and now i can say your name three times fast.

-Kratos Aurion - For making phoenixdex, i mean it's not super forum related but i used to spend hours browsing that. Good job.

-RubyBlaze - Im super excited for the roleplay!!

-Trinket - For declining my grunt work.

-Myuma - For being cool and posting things that are almost always in the realm of "oooh, thats interesting"


I think that's all dang im out of breath. Oh wait.
And all of you for putting up with me bye.


----------



## haneko

Don't get upset if I leave you out :P

IndigoEmmy - my fellow tcod newbie! :D Keeping the forum alive with how often you post. You have a lot of interesting ideas and I especially like the PoemDex, which I hope continues to be active!

mewtini - You always seemed like one of the "cool kids" on here, so I wasn't expecting to interact with you much - and then we did end up speaking briefly, which was nice! You seem like an interesting person.

kyeugh - You write fanfiction - lots of it, actually! And make some nice art too. Tends to write posts in all lowercase.

RedneckPheonix - For some reason I think you're the same person as Kratos Aurion...? Are you?!

Eifie - mostly active on sections of this place I don't frequent, but you have Henry as your profile pic, so that automatically puts you a rank above the rest.


----------



## mewtini

myuma said:


> mewtini - You always seemed like one of the "cool kids" on here, so I wasn't expecting to interact with you much - and then we did end up speaking briefly, which was nice! You seem like an interesting person.


oh my goodness. i'm glad at least one person thinks i'm cool hahah, but no! i love interaction. i wish you luck with diffeq :') and i'm always around to talk! you also seem super interesting

maybe i'll return to this thread l8r to avenge myself for what i posted here in my past life


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Really i thought you were a cool kid too.


----------



## mewtini

alright maybe we'll come back to this eventually. not 100% which of my friends are actually still currently active so this is a lil haphazard, buuut

*eifie *is v cool! i wish i talked to her as much as i used to but i'm glad that we've stayed friends for so long :0 i used to look up to her a lot and, ok, who am i kidding, i still do. my queen, my idol :')
*indigoemmy *and i haven't talked to each other much but i see her around often and she reminds me a lot of myself, in a weird way! maybe bc i used to also be really into spriting and was just getting into webmastering after i joined? and also because i went by indigo for so long ahaha.
*herbe *and i haven't interacted but i've thought he was really cool since he joined years back! always wanted to talk to him but somehow never ended up doing that :(
*kyeugh
ILS *used to be a good friend of mine and then we never quite reconnected after i disappeared for literally 3 years lol. but he is also awesome! so awesome! i follow him on twitter and i think of What Could Have Been of our friendship. i miss you bro. hit me up
*butterfree *was sort of my idol when i was a kid, but i think that now that i'm not literally nine years old i can now genuinely appreciate how cool and interesting of a person she's always been. also, i literally would not have learned anything about web development if i hadn't stumbled across tcod in like 2008 (nor would i have ended up here, obviously) so it's weird to think of The Impact
*myuma *is also very cool and is my comrade in mathematics! someday we'll talk more and become comrades in ~friendship~.
*keldeo *and i also don't talk that often but i distinctly remember him being incredibly sweet. i think he's welcomed me back each of the many times i've resurfaced here and every time i'm like :D
*superbird *was one of my first friends here! and we also don't talk much anymore but i could never leave him out of one of these posts!!
*mawile *was a good friend of mine from the beforetimes and i'm super glad to see him back!
*kyeugh, redux *is a really close friend of mine! it surprised me so much when she still remembered me after literal years of silence but i'm v glad she did. tbqh she's lowkey me, but better at everything that i like doing (we even both type in lowercase.....,) but it's fine ig >:( in all seriousness though! she's a true homie who has gotten me through some of the worst parts of my life lol and i'm always grateful to have her on board uwu


----------



## Kratos Aurion

myuma said:


> RedneckPheonix - For some reason I think you're the same person as Kratos Aurion...? Are you?!


I've been told multiple times that I'm the same person as Negrek; this one is definitely new :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

- Jirachu - For being one of my best friends. I love posting and talking with her. A lovely person who is always up for helping a friend. She's super fun to hamg around with too.

- IndigoEmmy - A recent friend of mine who has made lots of great posts on here so far. She's fun to message too.

- Melanie - A great friend of mine that is so good to talk to. I always enjoy messaging Melanie.

- Butterfree - For creating this awesome forum.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

@Kratos Aurion
What if you are RedneckPhoenix and Negreck all at the same time?
THATS A TWIST


----------



## storm

oh sure, it's been like 5 years

butterfree - site and forum runner, someone very intelligent and intimidatingly well-spoken when I was younger! now more in the "cool person I would like to get to know" category

negrek / kratos aurion - _clearly_ the same person, idk how you're getting away with multi-accounting!!! seriously tho I think you both fall into a similar online tone of being clearly smart and on the ball, friendly but a little intimidatingly good at apparently everything you involved yourselves in? (again, I also thought you were both very cool and very intimidating as a younger tcod person. and admittedly kept you apart mostly by "kratos likes tales of symphonia, clearly")

windy - cool friend!! we've been tumblr mutuals for a Very Long Time. I kind of hope to see her around here again, it'd be extremely nostalgic

flora - a cool friend and tumblr mutual, we send each other oc ask memes sometimes!!

eifie - an established name that I remember, but honestly seeing your memeing and posts now has been really great, you seem just. very fun as a person!! pls spam wooloo gifs in the rp forever

mewtini - I remember you as a younger user, and tbh it's like. surreal and cool to see you around older and with your own developed aesthetic and stuff???

there's a bunch of people whose names and presences I recognize and even if I don't have concrete thoughts beyond "tcodf person! familiar!!!" it has been very cool to just. _see_ them actively. I am def very emotional about tcodf as a formative online experience and being able to return to it, especially when so much of the web feels ephemeral and fleeting rn


----------



## Eifie

is windy Windyragon?! yoo we used to hang out in person but that was like 5 years ago now. I had the impression that she was basically not interested in tcodf anymore but if you hit her up who knows :O


----------



## storm

yep!!! we had originally had plans to meet up in meatspace but I am lazy and bad at commuting downtown iirc

I can surmise that she saw butterfree's post on tumblr about the forum revival so she's probably not interested unfortunately?? but perhaps I will poke her and see


----------



## Eifie

storm said:


> yep!!! we had originally had plans to meet up in meatspace but I am lazy and bad at commuting downtown iirc
> 
> I can surmise that she saw butterfree's post on tumblr about the forum revival so she's probably not interested unfortunately?? but perhaps I will poke her and see


omfg you live in the GTA too?!?!?!?!?! don't tell me you also went to our uni omg


----------



## storm

yoooo it's ridiculous that there are several tcodf people in this little sphere of civilization!! and that I'm finding this out now, after like. 10+ years. truly, I am very behind the times

nah, the Other big university in toronto


----------



## Eifie

storm said:


> yoooo it's ridiculous that there are several tcodf people in this little sphere of civilization!! and that I'm finding this out now, after like. 10+ years. truly, I am very behind the times
> 
> nah, the Other big university in toronto


wow! I can't believe people on the internet actually live in this densely-populated area!!!

(not sarcasm)


----------



## mewtini

storm said:


> mewtini - I remember you as a younger user, and tbh it's like. surreal and cool to see you around older and with your own developed aesthetic and stuff???


this is incredibly nice to hear :') i remember like passively really looking up to you when i was younger tbh and kind of resigned myself to the fact that we'd never talk hahaha, so ... reading this so many years later is like :0 for me


----------



## storm

there are never more than 2 canadians on any internet space of course, we have a _quota_

also omg I existed enough to be looked up to??? I... cannot fathom that, my own memory of earlier tcod time is (as I suspect is usual) very embarrassing, and mostly consists of being enthusiastic and all over the place, and then just. not really existing much outside of rp. so this is a :0 moment for us both!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Butterfree - Awesome, friendly, calm, caring admin. She's been a great friend of mine over the years :)

Melanie - She does't post a lot right now, but she's on of my best friends.

Greninlucarizardlup (i hope i spelled that right...) - Also a very good friend.* It means a lot to me this person is there for me, too, because his posts are often very upbeat* and its good to have a person to talk to when my life is filled with sadness....

IndigoEmmy - Sweet and so dedicated to all things pokemon :D and really funny with her LOUD posts xD she's awesome

I Liek Squirtles - Really fun to talk about pokemon in general with :)

Herbe - Said some very comforting words. Thank you. I should add you to my friends :)

----

These are the people i could think of, for now.

*EDIT: I have a lot of pain and fear tonight :(* i hope making this post helps things improve for me....i just need kindness, i'm suffering too much over simba....*sigh* i'm even considering hospitalizing myself for a short while after his death. Thats how much it hurts me to see him go.

*I'm sorry for mistakes i've made out of my sadness :'( *i just want people to feel safe around me....


----------



## Herbe

I'm so sorry, Jirachu. For what its worth, you're a joy to be on a forum with. I really love your presence here <3


----------



## LadyJirachu

Herbe said:


> I'm so sorry, Jirachu. For what its worth, you're a joy to be on a forum with. I really love your presence here <3


I added you to my shout outs :) I should become friends with you, you're so kind... :D *hug's* thank you

I hope i'll be less scared of forums again tomorrow. Its hard for me to withdraw from them :( often they actually help forcus me and stuff...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Brings me back... might as well pay my respects. Really, this forum was a huge part of me back in the day, for better or worse.

Probably the person I recall respecting the most is *Kratos Aurion* for an unwavering dedication to her work, as well as being well-spoken and intellectual. I still feel the pangs of being intimidated by her from my youth.

*Vipera Magnifica* is also pretty cool. 

I doubt these people are still active [though I am uncertain due to being gone for many years], but I will give further shout outs to:

*Zephyrous Castform* and *Zora of Termina* for being good friends for many years in the turbulent waters of my life. Sadly, life has taken us in different paths nowadays, but I still appreciate it all the same.

*Dannichu* for overwhelming kindness. I remember her being one of the first who was nice to me when I joined. And she always posted in my art thread, as mediocre as I was, making me feel like someone actually cared about my stupid childish scribblings.

*Kinova, Catch-22*, and *Flazeah* for being great to talk to. Kinova also posted in my thread and also gave me the same feelings.

*Meowth/Mike the Foxhog *and *Music Dragon* for being entertaining weirdos.


----------



## mewtini

Arylett Charnoa said:


> Brings me back... might as well pay my respects. Really, this forum was a huge part of me back in the day, for better or worse


i know i wasn't listed but i remember you from way back when; hope you're well!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I feel like i really need to elaborate more on a few people.

*Mewtini* - For being awesome, badass, and helpful.

*Butterfree -* For making TV tropes mafia, getting me into mafia, and helping me with webmaster stuff. And since i think your website  is very cool (both layout and content) and i have never seen you give a love on anything, but i have seen my likes when you put a love on my layout i literally screamed. I probably think you're cooler than you are but, hey, nothing wrong with that :D

*Myuma* - my half-baked post at first was not enough to do you justice myuma. You're one of my friends on here, was willing to do an Anime-style-battle with me, and you have a website with a lot of potential.

*Eifie *- for being cool and funny and witty and eifie. And you're reffing IndigoEmmy vs Myuma

*Jirachu *- For being very positve, funny, and friendly. :D

*Myself* - I'm really cool.

*Kyeugh *- I'm still working on farfetch'd (lol crystal sprites are hard) and thank you for sharing the Ed Edited it thingy to me.

*SandstoneShadow *- Thanks for reffing ASB! I don't know very much about you but i'm sure you are a very cool person.

*I liek Squirtlez - *For being very friendly and funny and cool.

*Herbe *- Is awesome! No explanation needed (Actually i can't think of an explanation, but you are awesome)

*Greninlucazardlup - *Ack i forgot you! I feel so bad because you're totally awesome! And you hang around with Jirachu and i need to battle you on pokémon showdown sometime. ;)

*Keldeo - *You seem to be very good at playing mafia so i was very confused. Bravo.

*Ruby -* for having witty responses to things, liking studio ghibli stuff (Which i'm not super into but is still cool) and a bunch of other stuff. It seems like Ruby just appeared out of the blue one day.

My mind blanked but everyone on here is freaking awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ys_

Hm might be early for me to do this, but I decided to do one either way... Mind you, I haven't been here very long so I haven't formed an opinion on everyone (I mean if I don't name you it's bc we haven't interacted much and I'm purposefully doing a small list to avoid being generic...)

*mewtini: *evil genius. Well played tbh (talking about snomafia and the whole - hmm would it be possible someone got a flavor fakeclaim- or w/e). It's funny in hindsight. Other than maf, you just seem like a genuine and kind person, which is partly why I fell so much for your trick ahah :)

*Kokoriko *cool chicken. I honestly just like you in a general way and you're funny :3

*Herbe *it's cool that we share the interest on SPG and you seem like a fun person ^^

*Trebek: *you're actually not bad at mafia if that's what you think! You come across as sweet and playful and that's nice ^^

*Blu: *Ball of sunshine and very sweet :3


-------------
update July 26
*Rari*- you're great <3 and smart
*Mawile*- super chill and fun


----------



## mewtini

Ysabel said:


> Other than maf, you just seem like a genuine and kind person, which is partly why I fell so much for your trick ahah :)


omg ;________;
same to you tbh. i hope to someday play a mafia game with you where i don't have to brutally betray you at the end


----------



## Ys_

it's not a bad thing ^-^ I was just saying-- and thanks!

But yeah, I would love to play another game with you too! even if you do end up brutally betraying me again, I mean, that's just part of the game 

e: may keep adding names to the list


----------



## Herbe

i literally love all of y'all so much ;;
if you react to this post i'll make a new post n put my Thoughts abt you in it! it's opt-in hehe
i'll edit in new ppl as they come ofc


----------



## Herbe

*storm: *storm feels like such a Classic TCoD fren. love yr vibes tbh. my Introvert Adoption instincts go off around you ehe. let's play more games together and stuff!! interaction!!!!
*flora: *chel!!!!! i was crazy abt you in my Kid years on the forum but now i see you as like, a kindred sort of spirit and a safe person. chel time chel time
*kokorico:* i adore you mx. chicken. we should have a Friendship. you're a fun and interesting entity!!
*MF:  *my actual factual older sister. bless RNG for putting us in the same scumteam in the Revival, that's what gave me the courage to come talk to you. it's crazy how i idolized so many people that i'm just best pals with now. i couldn't ask for a better mentor and friend. talking to you always puts a smile on my face :') i want to send you some sort of little trinkets or knicknacks!!!!!
*Mawile:* Mawile!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mawile >:3333 mawile!!!!!! what if we started dming and chatting again haha.... unless...
I think we have a lot more in common than we even know yet and i can't wait to become even better frens w you!!!
*mewtini:* hi mewtini!!!!!!! :DDD i still consider you an Excellent Friend although we don't have as much to bitch about together anymore haha. yr one of my best friends on here (and one of my Delightfully Close Friends in general!) oh, news, i think the CFC ran it's course so it's all chill again tbh :> mewt time mewt time!!!! when are we gonna hydra tbh
*rari_teh:* hell yea it's rari. you always bring Excellent Vibes to the table and we should pal around!!! you feel like, Established now n i love it (even though you've just been here for relatively not that long? i say, checking your signup date and seeing it's march, and being like "oh that's barely any time wait what the fuck it's AUGUST?????") i also think of you as a literal espurr at this point which is cool cause espurr is one of my favorite pokemon
*bluwiikoon: *a ray of sunshine!!! make sure you give as much love to yourself as you freely share with all of us <3
*vipera magnifica:* yr a cool snakeman tbh. i think it's really cool that you're a teacher. you're a lot of fun tbh and you really add a lot to the general forum environment :> iconic
*ysabel*: you seem like such a genuinely kind person! you make me smiley :))
*myuma*: i really like your aesthetic, we haven't talked much but you seem like a kind person and im glad you're here :)


----------



## Zoroark

With the usual narcissism of someone on the internet, I keep expecting my own name to pop up.  Then I see that the date on the newer posts are from April.  Since I found my password around June, it was clearly a fools errand in the first place.  I'm also far too lazy to come here more than infrequently to look at things.

I like most of you anyway, even if you don't like me enough to invent a time-machine, go back in time, present Hitler to an orphanage in Antarctica, massage my ego from a few minutes ago, and head back to the present.  Without exploding, I should add, since that is a thing you would do if you managed to time-travel into a moving atmosphere...


----------

